# So foxes are sluts?



## Joey (Jan 7, 2013)

Just thought that's kind of lame.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

No foxes like it in the butt.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 7, 2013)

Big cat furries are often straight >.>

I'm not straight, but I'm a bobcat so I'm not *big* but somewhere in between.

House cats are all gay :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

Meeeeooowww


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> House cats are all gay :V


Oh, is that why I have a fiance with long girly locks?

Shit. Shoulda known.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 7, 2013)

Sylvester Fox said:


> Just thought that's kind of lame. No offense to anyone on here, but for years I was always _pretty_ sure that *big cat* furries sucked the most cock.



I'm terrified to ask how you came up with that conclusion.


----------



## Black Ice (Jan 7, 2013)

All the furries suck cock, because all the furies is ghey :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2013)

Of course they are.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 7, 2013)

Pretty much all of last winters every fox around my house could be heard fucking all night.

So yeah.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 7, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Pretty much all of last winters every fox around my house could be heard fucking all night.
> 
> So yeah.



Did you have nightmares?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 7, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Did you have nightmares?



My reaction was more like this.

[video=youtube;PmTTC0h4XAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmTTC0h4XAY[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Of course they are.


Yeah you would know.  Unf unf




Harbinger said:


> Pretty much all of last winters every fox around my house could be heard fucking all night.
> 
> So yeah.


apparently that's where the term yiff comes from. The sound foxes make when they mate.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxes get under all the desks. :3c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxes are *the *sluts. No other species will ever take their place


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 7, 2013)

If we're talking real life, bonobos would win the title.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2013)

That's what you get for holding the majority



Sylvester Fox said:


> No offense to anyone on here, but for years I was always _pretty_ sure that big cat furries sucked the most cock. There's still truth in that right?


Pretty sure that was the leopard/cheetah stereotype, maybe


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> apparently that's where the term yiff comes from. The sound foxes make when they mate.



Foxes were on my front lawn last night. Believe me, the sound isn't "yiff" at all, it's more like listening to screaming backwards through a tinny radio while on LSD. ;~;



TreacleFox said:


> Foxes get under all the desks. :3c



If you distract me from getting the high score, I'll stop holding the mouse and I'll start gripping the back of your head. >:c


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Foxes are *the *sluts. No other species will ever take their place



They are the original sluts, but not the top sluttiest fursona animals. I think Otters usurped that.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 7, 2013)

I hear foxes prefer the term "whores".


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> I hear foxes prefer the term "whores".



Then Otters and Foxes need to have some sort of Whore-off.


----------



## HybridFox (Jan 7, 2013)

Of course they arent sluts


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 7, 2013)

HybridFox said:


> Of course they arent sluts


Denial is a bad thing!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2013)

It's curious why foxes are so popular. Of course popular means much higher frequency of featuring in erotica, so I guess that's where the slut thing originates from.


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's curious why foxes are so popular. Of course popular means much higher frequency of featuring in erotica, so I guess that's where the slut thing originates from.



If it were only so simple. Sure, simple statistics might explain it, but it doesn't really satisfy the question of which way causation flows: are foxes seen as sluts simply because of frequent occurence in erotica, or might it be that people who desire to be frequently seen in erotica have a tendency to be foxes?

(Good god, I slaughtered grammar there. I'm trying to say that cancer might cause mobile phones, if you catch my drift.)


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's curious why foxes are so popular. Of course popular means much higher frequency of featuring in erotica, so I guess that's where the slut thing originates from.




I find it curious as well. When I made my fursona in 2008 there weren't as many other foxes around. Now they're everywhere, being impaled with phalluses of varying origin.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

SIX said:


> If it were only so simple. Sure, simple statistics might explain it, but it doesn't really satisfy the question of which way causation flows: are foxes seen as sluts simply because of frequent occurence in erotica, or might it be that people who desire to be frequently seen in erotica have a tendency to be foxes?
> 
> (Good god, I slaughtered grammar there. I'm trying to say that cancer might cause mobile phones, if you catch my drift.)




Some people associate foxes attractive Mack-daddies and hot-momas.
It doesn't help that the fandom portrays them as promiscuous and extremely submissive murrholes.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe the fox has a special appeal to the foot and paw fetishers, due to its unique color scheme in those areas. 

Or maybe it's just because people think they're cute.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Maybe the fox has a special appeal to the foot and paw fetishers, due to its unique color scheme in those areas.




Does 16 phalluses clogged into one rectum (at once) count as a foot fetish? :/


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It doesn't help that the fandom portrays them as promiscuous and extremely submissive murrholes.




Wish fulfillment, then. :u

Jokes aside, the Pokemon fandom has a lot more of these stereotypes than you new-fangled furs. 

Dark-Type Pokemon [eg: Absol] are loners and misanthropes and emos; Normal-Type Pokemon [eg: Eevee] are sluts; Fire-Types [eg: Arcanine] "dominate the competition", so to speak. 

It's not accidental or statistical. People just seem to chase whichever Type has a stereotype that fits their interest. I reckon the same thing happens with foxes and wolves.


----------



## Streetcircus (Jan 7, 2013)

A lot of over-sexed, sexually submissive, gay furries have fox personas. I guess they have some unique blend of masculinity, femininity, and charm that appeals to a submissive gay's idea of a furry that is attractive and takes the dick, rather than gives it.

I think a lot of bears are used as the leather daddy, hairy bear type. Same kind of thing.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Does 16 phalluses clogged into one rectum (at once) count as a foot fetish? :/




*shrugs* I dunno. If the art is drawn with feet or paws visible, quite possibly. With some of this art, I just don't know anymore. :lol:




Streetcircus said:


> A lot of over-sexed, sexually submissive, gay furries have fox personas. I guess they have some unique blend of masculinity, femininity, and charm that appeals to a submissive gay's idea of a furry that is attractive and takes the dick, rather than gives it.
> 
> I think a lot of bears are used as the leather daddy, hairy bear type. Same kind of thing.




That certainly makes sense. I guess my fox is in the minority in that he's charming but interested in females. :lol:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2013)

SIX said:


> If it were only so simple. Sure, simple statistics might explain it, but it doesn't really satisfy the question of which way causation flows: are foxes seen as sluts simply because of frequent occurence in erotica, or might it be that people who desire to be frequently seen in erotica have a tendency to be foxes?
> 
> (Good god, I slaughtered grammar there. I'm trying to say that cancer might cause mobile phones, if you catch my drift.)



It could be both.

If furries were ice creams foxes would be vanilla, I defy any furry not to like foxes [and if you don't your fursona might just be a jellyfish or an olm], so because they're not a very obectionable or specific taste I think they pop up in all forms of furry content much more than usual.

As you pointed out the question then dissolved into 'so why are foxes so popular, is it actually because of the porn?'. In which case we would have to go mining the galleries of self-proclaimed asexuals to see if they like foxes as much as other furries. If they didn't that still wouldn't answer the question, but if they did it would _suggest_ a non-erotic reason for their popularity.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Maybe the fox has a special appeal to the foot and paw fetishers, due to its unique color scheme in those areas.


I doubt that is the case. 

By intuition and judging from these 'most popular fursona species' lists people like to go with social or familiar animals. Look at the top fives. Ignoring dragon we have fox, wolf, dog, cat. Popular animals that humans are presently or historically linked with. Not foxes so much, but in general. Lots of carnivores too. Makes me want to see more ungulates, but that's not what we're talking about here. 

I'm thinking foxes are so slutty due to the whole 'vixen' image. Plus the term yiff comes from fox mating right? Maybe at some point in the fandom there was coincidentally a large amount of fox yiff art and the reputation stuck.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> I hear foxes prefer the term "whores".



This guy knows things. 



Ozriel said:


> Then Otters and Foxes need to have some sort of Whore-off.



Maybe one day, when we get all of the foxes and otters together, we will have a whore-off of epic proportions.  It will be so epic, in fact, that when the victor emerges from the shadows, all will know who the true whores are. *:V*


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> Maybe one day, when we get all of the foxes and otters together, we will have a whore-off of epic proportions.  It will be so epic, in fact, that when the victor emerges from the shadows, all will know who the true whores are. *:V*



We need to begin by seeing who can shove the most pineapples up their murrhole.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We need to begin by seeing who can shove the most pineapples up their murrhole.



Or murrholes as it may be in some cases. :V
Well, guess I'm out of this one foxes!  I have a pineapple allergy. :S


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We need to begin by seeing who can shove the most pineapples up their peehole.



FTFY


----------



## Recel (Jan 7, 2013)

SIX said:


> FTFY



You just made a bad day even worse with those image in my head...


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

SIX said:


> FTFY



How does shoving a pineapple up one's urethra help decide who's the biggest whore?




Silvaris said:


> Or murrholes as it may be in some cases. :V
> Well, guess I'm out of this one foxes!  I have a pineapple allergy. :S




It's not like you are eating it, just stuffing the whole fruit (Skin, stem and all) up your pipe.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2013)

Birds is master race.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It's not like you are eating it, just stuffing the whole fruit (Skin, stem and all) up your pipe.



Good point, but I wouldn't want to chance it.  How about we use some other awkwardly, uncomfortable item instead?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> How does shoving a pineapple up one's urethra help decide who's the biggest whore?



You've obviously never see the Paris Hilton episode of South Park.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It could be both.
> 
> If furries were ice creams foxes would be vanilla, I defy any furry not to like foxes [and if you don't your fursona might just be a jellyfish or an olm], so because they're not a very obectionable or specific taste I think they pop up in all forms of furry content much more than usual.
> 
> As you pointed out the question then dissolved into 'so why are foxes so popular, is it actually because of the porn?'. In which case we would have to go mining the galleries of self-proclaimed asexuals to see if they like foxes as much as other furries. If they didn't that still wouldn't answer the question, but if they did it would _suggest_ a non-erotic reason for their popularity.



This! My fursona loves foxes ^_^; I think the reason why people think foxes are sluts is cuz they are so desirable that they get all the sex they want ^_^; It is prolly just jealousy that makes people call them sluts. People seem to know a lot about stereotypes, I wonder what they are for wolves, and is there a different stereotype for each type of wolf or does it change per gender? I wonder if that would be a good topic in lieu of this one


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We need to begin by seeing who can shove the most pineapples up their murrhole.


I know a yellow cat who might give those guys some competition.


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> How does shoving a pineapple up one's urethra help decide who's the biggest whore?


Increasing male whoring efficiency by an extra 50% by adding an extra available hole. Duh.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> My fursona loves foxes!


Slut.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> They are the original sluts, but not the top sluttiest fursona animals. I think Otters usurped that.


Otters are not slutty. I refuse to believe it.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Otters are not slutty. I refuse to believe it.



[video=youtube;QYCOY-oh0QM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYCOY-oh0QM[/video]


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 7, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> Naruto


Fuck him. He's one of the biggest slutfox ever.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Slut.



Lol~ thanks, so you can be a slut simply by association with foxes now? ~giggles~


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

[yt]8Nm2tFBnzHA[/yt]




Mayonnaise said:


> Otters are not slutty. I refuse to believe it.




Otters are slutty for the reasons of them being able to bend in ways thought impossible during yiff orgies.




WolfHiro said:


> Lol~ thanks, so you can be a slut simply by association with foxes now? ~giggles~




Foxes are only good for one thing, and that's being a open murrhole for anyone who wants to "play".
You know what they say, those that pick foxes are very promiscuous. Or want to be...

furry Stereotypes


----------



## Retro (Jan 7, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Lol~ thanks, so you can be a slut simply by association with foxes now? ~giggles~



Sluttiness is a disease that foxes have, and your association with foxes, assuming that you like to spend lots of time with foxes, means that you have the disease of sluttiness.
So yeah, you're a slut for being associated with foxes. If you want to cure yourself of sluttiness, then you ask your local doctor for a cure.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2013)

That video has me in stitches.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank You Retro, I will make sure to contact my nearest Physician. I better tell everyone i have been with since my last fox as well XD

Two paws up for that video Ozriel! That was hilarious XD


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxes are most definitely the sluts of the fandom. Nevermind otters..


----------



## Saga (Jan 7, 2013)

HybridFox said:


> Of course they arent sluts





> *Species:   Red Fox*


At least you represent.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 7, 2013)

merveilleuse said:


> Foxes are most definitely the sluts of the fandom. Nevermind otters..


Fox, wolves, and otters are at the top of the unholy pyramid of whores.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Fox, wolves, and otters are at the top of the unholy pyramid of whores.



What about bunnies?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What about bunnies?



Ya, rabbits are some of the biggest sluts of the animal kingdom after all.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Fuck him. He's one of the biggest retard ever.


Fixed.


WolfHiro said:


> Lol~ thanks, so you can be a slut simply by association with foxes now? ~giggles~


That and the fact you a wolf.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 7, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> Good point, but I wouldn't want to chance it.  How about we use some other awkwardly, uncomfortable item instead?



I have something uncomfortably large. Will that work? 

{ohwait! Wrong thread!}


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What about bunnies?



I though bunnies were implied by their use outside of the furry fandom (i.e. Playboy).


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 7, 2013)

HRM well i have not come across a slutty fox on here. or anywere infact i have seen more wolves than foxs getting jiggy. (excludeing myself i dont do that sort of shizz)


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Otters are slutty for the reasons of them being able to bend in ways thought impossible during yiff orgies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who cares about bending? If I wanted a slinky to fuck I would find a ferret. :V


----------



## Symlus (Jan 7, 2013)

Clearly, none of you have seen Corrupt (title) sergal women.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Who cares about bending? If I wanted a slinky to fuck I would find a ferret. :V



Why not any member of the weasel family for that matter?  Or a slinky itself?  :V


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Otters are slutty for the reasons of them being able to bend in ways thought impossible during yiff orgies.




If so, does that make ferrets slutty, too? They can bend in a lot more than otters can.


----------



## Percy (Jan 7, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> HRM well i have not come across a slutty fox on here. or anywere infact i have seen more wolves than foxs getting jiggy. (excludeing myself i dont do that sort of shizz)


Clearly you weren't looking hard enough.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 7, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If so, does that make ferrets slutty, too? They can bend in a lot more than otters can.



Anything with flexibility = Megaslut


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 7, 2013)

What are horses then?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 7, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Anything with flexibility = Megaslut



Snakes must be the mother of all sluts.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 7, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Anything with flexibility = Megaslut



Eels and snakes must be the gods of porn in the anthropomorphic world.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 7, 2013)

DH fits the stereotype of whore-ish fox though he is still faithful to me. (Despite the fox=copulates with anything phallic or any other murrholes.) Can't say it's fun since my stereotype is considered broody, wannabe hardass not fuck me all day slut.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 7, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Snakes must be the mother of all sluts.



Kings of the disgusting world of vore.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> [yt]8Nm2tFBnzHA[/yt]



:C


And since people have been saying why they like foxes. Foxes have been my favorite animal since my childhood. I liked them before furries ruined them. So fuck the haters. >:C


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> Clearly you weren't looking hard enough.


 no i have way too many naked anthrowolve blocking my view GOD DAMN IT STAR STOP DOING THAT WITH YOUR PAWS!!!!!


----------



## Joey (Jan 7, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> ~giggles~



Don't do that in my thread. Thanks.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> :And since people have been saying why they like foxes. Foxes have been my favorite animal since my childhood. I liked them before furries ruined them. So fuck the haters. >:C


No one asked for your opinion slut fox. Now, bend over :V


----------



## Percy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> And since people have been saying why they like foxes. Foxes have been my favorite animal since my childhood. I liked them before furries ruined them. So fuck the haters. >:C


Furries ruin everything though.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

Right there with you Mentova. I've loved foxes since childhood. They're intelligent beautiful animals. that said, I think that video and others like it are mostly just in good fun, not meant to do any actual harm...but the stereotypes in the furry community can be damaging, if you allow them to be. I took a lot of heat when I joined FA for having a fox fursona. Got called a copycat...but I've had my fursona for a lot longer than I've been on FA, variants of which back years before I'd ever heard the term "furry". So. 

But, as with the community as a whole, there are those few that give the rest of us a bad name, yeah?


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 7, 2013)

It only takes one bad apple to spoil the bunch.


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2013)

RitsukaAo said:


> It only takes one bad apple to spoil the bunch.


I thought the spoiled bunch here had one good apple.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2013)

SIX said:


> I thought the spoiled bunch here had one good apple.



And that apple is me


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Right there with you Mentova. I've loved foxes since childhood. They're intelligent beautiful animals. that said, I think that video and others like it are mostly just in good fun, not meant to do any actual harm...but the stereotypes in the furry community can be damaging, if you allow them to be. I took a lot of heat when I joined FA for having a fox fursona. Got called a copycat...but I've had my fursona for a lot longer than I've been on FA, variants of which back years before I'd ever heard the term "furry". So.
> 
> But, as with the community as a whole, there are those few that give the rest of us a bad name, yeah?



I think your liable to get flak no matter what species you chose. I think its mostly meant for fun thou.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ahem... Gibby I beg to differ.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> Ahem... Gibby I beg to differ.



I was talking about my cat

god you people are disgusting

It stands that I'm the only clean-minded focks in this godforsaken place


----------



## badlands (Jan 7, 2013)

yes foxes are sluts.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I was talking about my cat
> 
> god you people are disgusting
> 
> It stands that I'm the only clean-minded focks in this godforsaken place



Oh come on, Gibs. That was an intentional innuendo, and you know it. XD


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 7, 2013)

SIX said:


> I thought the spoiled bunch here had one good apple.


There might be some lemons tossed in here too. Excuse my forgetfulness. :V


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> :C
> 
> 
> And since people have been saying why they like foxes. Foxes have been my favorite animal since my childhood. I liked them before furries ruined them. So fuck the haters. >:C



I dont think furries ruined anything, foxes are still foxes <_<



RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Snakes must be the mother of all sluts.



Ha! very nice observation XD I love You for this.



Sylvester Fox said:


> Don't do that in my thread. Thanks.



Aww sorry, but I said so much more than that >_< I thought it was more appropriate for the thought than "lol"


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 7, 2013)

RitsukaAo said:


> There might be some lemons tossed in here too. Excuse my forgetfulness. :V


AND THAT LEMON IS ME.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 7, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If so, does that make ferrets slutty, too? They can bend in a lot more than otters can.



I am deeply saddened now D:


----------



## nokoto (Jan 7, 2013)

Actually I'm very offended by this


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2013)

You know, while you guys have to run around with all these unquantified statements, we can at least be scientifically sure that Pikachu is the biggest slut.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

SIX said:


> You know, while you guys have to run around with all these unquantified statements, we can at least be scientifically sure that Pikachu is the biggest slut.



Seems legit. 
And Lucario is second.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 7, 2013)

SIX said:


> You know, while you guys have to run around with all these unquantified statements, we can at least be scientifically sure that Pikachu is the biggest slut.



I find how jynx even has anything of them really funny.


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Lucario



And nobody is surprised


----------



## Saga (Jan 7, 2013)

nokoto said:


> Actually I'm very offended by this


First of all you're a cow.
Second, it's all in good humor. Calm down.


----------



## Ley (Jan 7, 2013)

nahahahaha this thread is great.


----------



## Percy (Jan 7, 2013)

nokoto said:


> Actually I'm very offended by this


They're stereotypes.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 7, 2013)

Someone should make their fursona a goldfish. not a elegant, princess-like fish; a fish like this:





and then we can form a stereotype that they forget everything and we can constantly spam him with the same shit.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 7, 2013)

nokoto said:


> Actually I'm very offended by this


Offended by what? Fake animal people.

You are a human.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> and then we can form a stereotype that they forget everything and we can constantly spam him with the same shit.


Hey remember when you came up with that crappy fishsona? ...... Hey remember when you came upw ith that crappy fishsona?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 7, 2013)

nokoto said:


> Actually I'm very offended by this




GAISE! STAHP MAKING FUN OF MY POWER ANIMAL! GAWD!!!! ;_______________;


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

Where do bats fall into this equation?


----------



## Retro (Jan 7, 2013)

RitsukaAo said:


> There might be some lemons tossed in here too. Excuse my forgetfulness. :V



I am the potato in the bunch of apples.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Where do bats fall into this equation?




According to the other thread:



Ozriel said:


> Bats: Usually goths; Faggy vampire douches; White guilt


----------



## Retro (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> "White guilt"



What's white guilt?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

But I'm not a faggy goth vampire douche.  I r fruit bat.  Happy bat.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> But *I'm not a faggy* goth vampire douche.  *I r fruit bat*.  Happy bat.



Looks like we have a contradiction here :U


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxes aren't all that 'slutty' in real life. I don't understand where this came from.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

Retro said:


> What's white guilt?


Seriously? Frequently applied to typically native american animals. Especially for furs who profess a special 'connection' with their animal.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Looks like we have a contradiction here :U


Hahaha, your face is a contradiction :V


----------



## Distorted (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Seems legit.
> And Lucario is second.



LIIIIIEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 7, 2013)

Look at all these vulpines in denial.

It's so priceless


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Look at all these vulpines in denial.
> 
> It's so priceless


I've heard it all before.  I've stopped denying it a long time ago.  But like NightWolf said a while ago, we prefer the term "whores"


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> I've heard it all before.  I've stopped denying it a long time ago.  But like NightWolf said a while ago, we prefer the term "whores"



Skank is much better to say than whore.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Skank is much better to say than whore.



Ok.  Then some of us prefer the term skank.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 7, 2013)

On the comment of skank vs slut vs whore, I thought skank was one of the worse of them. Like Kim Kardashian < Skank < Slut < Whore.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

RitsukaAo said:


> On the comment of skank vs slut vs whore, I thought skank was one of the worse of them. Like Kim Kardashian < Skank < Slut < Whore.



I think they're all equally as bad, but some of them sound worse when you say them.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 7, 2013)

RitsukaAo said:


> On the comment of skank vs slut vs whore, I thought skank was one of the worse of them. Like Kim Kardashian < Skank < Slut < Whore.



I agree with this actually Skank has no self respect, Slut is addicted to sex, whore gets paid for it XD


----------



## skyelar (Jan 7, 2013)

RitsukaAo said:


> On the comment of skank vs slut vs whore, I thought skank was one of the worse of them. Like Kim Kardashian < Skank < Slut < Whore.



I agree. I won't mind slut or whore... but skank makes me think of being smelly and gross and just treated like trash.
And foxes are _not_ trashy.
But I will take slutty.
I dun mind slutty.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

Wait, no
foxes are cum dumpsters


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

I prefer the term "cum recycling bins"

Gotta be environmentally aware...


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I prefer the term "cum recycling bins"
> 
> Gotta be environmentally aware...



^^ haha


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 7, 2013)

lol~ the foxes are winning this topic XD everything they have said so far is hilarious and adorable XD


----------



## Percy (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I prefer the term "cum recycling bins"
> 
> Gotta be environmentally aware...


I shudder at the thought of it being recycled.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> I shudder at the thought of it being recycled.


Oh like you've never swallowed.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> I shudder at the thought of it being recycled.




Protein shake.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Protein shake.



xD  Sounds... yummy. :V


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 7, 2013)

lol~ I guess the sterotype is right, wolves are right after foxes XP its better if You swallow I think.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Protein shake.


Add pineapple


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Add pineapple




Up the urethra.


----------



## Percy (Jan 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Add pineapple


Better.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

Percy said:


> Better.


It's what my mate says XD


----------



## skyelar (Jan 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Add pineapple



While pineapple is the commonly quoted one, it's certainly not the only one. Sweeter foods (fruits primarily) will make semen sweeter while more bitter or richer foods (veggies, dark meats, also coffee and chocolate) will make semen more bitter. The same is true for women.
Which led me to this awkward and potentially offensive thought-
I wonder what Gandhi tasted like.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

With women it's peaches so I've heard


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

There are no women. You're batty.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> There are no women. You're batty.



Women in general or women on the internet?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

Women are a myth, like the gay.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

On teh interwebz of course. :V


----------



## skyelar (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> On teh interwebz of course. :V



Oh well, I agree with you there. They wouldn't know how to handle a keyboard- looks nothing like a pot or apron or ... other... cooking utensil...
*nods uncertainly*
I think I lost myself again, hold on...


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

skyelar said:


> I think I lost myself again, hold on...



Common occurrence with foxes. Just do something cute and you'll remember. :V


----------



## skyelar (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Common occurrence with foxes. Just do something cute and you'll remember. :V



Something cute? What like... *headtilts* hm?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Something cute? What like... *headtilts* hm?



There you go. Should come back in no time. 

Hey Batty I wonder if flying foxes are the sluttiest foxes. I hear they do it upside down...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2013)

What am I reading


----------



## Percy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> What am I reading


I don't know, something about slut foxes or something.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> What am I reading


 I don't know, I thought you could translate  foxinese.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> What am I reading


CONTROL YOUR SLUTS, DAMNIT MENTOVA


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 7, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> CONTROL YOUR SLUTS, DAMNIT MENTOVA


Madam Mentova has lost control of his brothel.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not a slut you assfucks >=[

Or a brothel owner!


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 8, 2013)

Foxes are horny bastards.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 8, 2013)

So I'm a flying foxslut?


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I'm not a slut you assfucks >=[
> 
> Or a brothel owner!


Guilty until proven innocent. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> Guilty until proven innocent. :V


I am a virgin! I don't even have porn of my character!


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I am a virgin! I don't even have porn of my character!


The first thing I noticed on your FA page was "YIFF".
I think that says something. :V


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> furry Stereotypes



_Deer: White guilt; vegans._

Wat :-|


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I am a virgin! I don't even have porn of my character!


kay


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> The first thing I noticed on your FA page was "YIFF".
> I think that says something. :V



That is a goofy doodle thing on my ref, doesn't count. >=[



Hinalle K. said:


> kay



I've seen that posted before and I literally have no idea where it came from.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I'm not a slut you assfucks >=[
> 
> Or a brothel owner!



Says the guy who got boned by dragons in SL.


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've seen that posted before and I literally have no idea where it came from.


Ha, you do have porn (sort of) of your character. :U


----------



## skyelar (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> That is a goofy doodle thing on my ref, doesn't count. >=[
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that posted before and I literally have no idea where it came from.



Doesn't mean it isn't porn of your character.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've seen that posted before and I literally have no idea where it came from.


You can never run away from your past!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> Ha, you do have porn (sort of) of your character. :U





skyelar said:


> Doesn't mean it isn't porn of your character.



Its not. I don't see any genitals or sex going on. :V


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Its not. I don't see any genitals or sex going on. :V


But the dicks. They're everywhere. Surely you can see them. :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

But Mentova, you loved our porntastic adventures in the gtwt, remember? 

That's the fox in you. C:


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> But the dicks. They're everywhere. Surely you can see them. :V


I actually didn't because noscript blocked it, but it does not count. :V


Butterflygoddess said:


> But Mentova, you loved our porntastic adventures in the gtwt, remember?
> 
> That's the fox in you. C:



No, I hated it. >=[


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> No, I hated it. >=[



I know. You're actually like the anti-fox. That'd be an interesting character actually. A fox who is constantly grumpy due to stereotypes. 

I wonder if birds have any...


----------



## skyelar (Jan 8, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I know. You're actually like the anti-fox. That'd be an interesting character actually. A fox who is constantly grumpy due to stereotypes.



I would read a story with that character in it.


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I know. You're actually like the anti-fox. That'd be an interesting character actually. A fox who is constantly grumpy due to stereotypes.


Yet since the stereotype is true, he follows the stereotypes. He doesn't enjoy it at all, and doesn't want to be a slut, but can't help it. :V
Messing with Mentova is so fun.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I know. You're actually like the anti-fox. That'd be an interesting character actually. A fox who is constantly grumpy due to stereotypes.
> 
> I wonder if birds have any...


Go ahead and write it! :V


Percy said:


> Yet since the stereotype is true, he follows the stereotypes. He doesn't enjoy it at all, and doesn't want to be a slut, but can't help it. :V
> Messing with Mentova is so fun.


Nuh uh! I resist the temptations!


----------



## skyelar (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Nuh uh! I resist the temptations!



Resistance is futile.
You will be *ass*imilated.

(don't you give me that look. The joke was RIGHT THERE.)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Resistance is futile.
> You will be *ass*imilated.
> 
> (don't you give me that look. The joke was RIGHT THERE.)


I'd rather die before I became one of _them!_


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I'd rather die before I became one of _them!_



Come be a bird with me then, Mentova. I see you...a flamingo man.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I'd rather die before I became one of _them!_



One of us... one of us... one of us... one of us...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Come be a bird with me then, Mentova. I see you...a flamingo man.


Birds are lame.


skyelar said:


> One of us... one of us... one of us... one of us...


NEVER


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Birds are lame.



But Avians will soon take over the fandom...And peacocks will reign supreme. >:}


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Birds are lame.


Don't call my fiance lame. >:C


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> Don't call my fiance lame. >:C


You're marrying a bird? How does that work? One tweet yes, two tweets no? Is that even legal? :V


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You're marrying a bird? How does that work? One tweet yes, two tweets no? Is that even legal? :V


We haven't committed to marriage yet... and he can speak perfect English. :V

How do you foxes communicate yourselves?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You're marrying a bird? How does that work? One tweet yes, two tweets no? Is that even legal? :V



I use twitter from time to time, yes.  XDDDD

Half the fun of being a bird is the puns...


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> We haven't committed to marriage yet... and he can speak perfect English. :V
> 
> How do you foxes communicate yourselves?



Foxes can communicate with chemical signals they excrete. :V


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Foxes can communicate with chemical signals they excrete. :V


Lame. :V
This whole thread is full of :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> Lame. :V
> This whole thread is full of :V



Lets communicate, baby. :U


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Lets communicate, baby. :U


Hooray for stereotypes!


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

All furries are sluts! c:


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 8, 2013)

Moth said:


> All furries are sluts! c:


This.  All furry races are sluts and prone to sleep with any and absolutely everything.


----------



## Retro (Jan 8, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> This.  All furry races are sluts and prone to sleep with any and absolutely everything.



So bushes are sluts too?


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

Trim that bush!

Furries are not all sluts lol~ if they were then there would be a lot more baby-furs running around XP


----------



## Retro (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Trim that bush!
> 
> Furries are not all sluts lol~ if they were then there would be a lot more baby-furs running around XP



What about birth control?


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> This.  All furry races are sluts and prone to sleep with any and absolutely everything.


In the furry universe, pregnancy and STDs don't exist.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 8, 2013)

Moth said:


> In the furry universe, pregnancy and STDs don't exist.



So true lol. I don't think I've ever seen NSFW furry art with anthros wearing condoms.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't even have porn of my character!



_I_ have porn of your character.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 8, 2013)

Retro said:


> So bushes are sluts too?


Nonsense.  Bushes are above such primitive desires.


----------



## Saellyn (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> They are the original sluts, but not the top sluttiest fursona animals. I think Otters usurped that.



Psh. As if foxes could _ever_ beat otters at anything!


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Birds are lame.


Anivia


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Sam 007 NL said:


> So true lol. I don't think I've ever seen NSFW furry art with anthros wearing condoms.


With anthros having an access to the superpowers of animals, they could probably SMELL the chlamydia and herpes on some promiscuous (see: all) furries.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 8, 2013)

Saellyn said:


> Psh. As if foxes could _ever_ beat otters at anything!


NOOO! What are you doing? Let those foxes be the master of sluttiness.




Sam 007 NL said:


> So true lol. I don't think I've ever seen NSFW  furry art with anthros wearing condoms.


I've seen plenty...


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 8, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I've seen plenty...


Gonna need some examples or I call goobledegoop.


----------



## Recel (Jan 8, 2013)

I always find it fun how threads related to sluts, yiff, furry stereotypes simply roll with replies. And you wonder why people think furrys are weird when they just have to write yiff somewhere and suddenly everyone comes out of the woodwork! Even if there is no discussion what so ever!

It's so silly it's fun!


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

SIX said:


> Anivia



Laying an egg isn't as easy as it looks.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 8, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Gonna need some examples or I call goobledegoop.


NSFW, obviously

One is enough, right?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 8, 2013)

I knew a fox furry once. He tried to yiff my butt


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I knew a fox furry once. He tried to yiff my butt



I knew a fox guy once. He raped himself dead.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I knew a fox furry once. He tried to yiff my butt


He just went for it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I knew a fox furry once. He tried to yiff my butt



It's not my fault you walk in a provocative way. 

~red dwarf


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I knew a fox guy once. He raped himself dead.


I knew a fox furfag once. He tried going out into the wilderness to be with one of his own, but was promptly bitten into shock by rabid foxes.

Mostly in the dick.


----------



## Recel (Jan 8, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> He just went for it?



I'm not sure it's a good thing I'm not even surprised if that was the case.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I knew a fox furry once. He tried to yiff my butt



My bad.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Moth said:


> I knew a fox furfag once. He tried going out into the wilderness to be with one of his own, but was promptly bitten into shock by rabid foxes.
> 
> Mostly in the dick.



He wouldn't have wanted it any different.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> He wouldn't have wanted it any different.


Just another fetish.


----------



## badlands (Jan 8, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Nonsense.  Bushes are above such primitive desires.



flowering bushes, completely covered all those brightly colored reproductive organs.

sounds like a typical furry slut to me  :v


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 8, 2013)

>8V


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 8, 2013)

...Nevermind foxes. Huskies are the real manwhores. In my years browsing this site Ive seen maybe two huskies that werent engaged in the Knot Tango.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

badlands said:


> flowering bushes, completely covered all those brightly colored reproductive organs.
> 
> sounds like a typical furry slut to me  :v



Haha Gotcha!



Tigercougar said:


> ...Nevermind foxes. Huskies are the real manwhores. In my years browsing this site Ive seen maybe two huskies that werent engaged in the Knot Tango.



Omg, crude language XD I think You might be right though... however, it seems canines have most of the votes for being the sluttiest furries so far haha


----------



## skyelar (Jan 8, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> ...Nevermind foxes. Huskies are the real manwhores. In my years browsing this site Ive seen maybe two huskies that werent engaged in the Knot Tango.



Having known a couple huskies in person, I agree. They do seem to follow the lube...


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Omg, crude language XD I think You might be right though... however, it seems canines have most of the votes for being the sluttiest furries so far haha



I think it's because IRL, dogs are man's best friends, therefore, canines need to be everyfur's best murr.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 8, 2013)

So based on this, that makes huskies tops, big cats a bunch of straight muscle lovers, otters anal addicts, sergals vorists and rapists and dragons a bunch of arrogant, greedy pricks amirite? :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2013)

Glaice said:


> otters anal addicts


That sounds nice.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 8, 2013)

Glaice said:


> otters anal addicts


What? NO! Never.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

Haha if that were true I should start paying more attention to otters X3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Haha if that were true I should start paying more attention to otters X3


*rushes to FA to search for hotterbutts*


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2013)

Glaice said:


> So based on this, that makes huskies tops, big cats a bunch of straight muscle lovers, otters anal addicts, sergals vorists and rapists and dragons a bunch of arrogant, greedy pricks amirite? :V



With mental disorders like aspergers.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 8, 2013)

I would say foxes are sluts, in NSFW art they are the ones always getting penetrated :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I would say foxes are sluts, in NSFW art they are the ones always getting penetrated :V


Don't hate them because they know how to have fun! :C


----------



## goth gangster (Jan 8, 2013)

i think its because dudes normally say like SHE IS A FOX when reffering to a hot chick so people associate that furry as being a whore and sexy n such.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

Plus the widespread use of the term "vixen" to describe hot/sexy/sometimes slutty people.


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Don't hate them because they know how to have fun! :C


How would you know, unless you had that sort of fun yourself? :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Don't hate them because they know how to have fun! :C



How do you know "Buttsex" is fun, eh? :V


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> How do you know "Buttsex" is fun, eh? :V


Is that what they call it these days? :v


----------



## badlands (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I am a virgin! I don't even have porn of my character!



thought I'd drag this up :v



Mentova said:


> Yes now yiff me tenderly!



edit: i think i'm on some sort of revenge list now...


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> How do you know "Buttsex" is fun, eh? :V


Buttsex looks fun though! :3

hahgay


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 8, 2013)

goth gangster said:


> i think its because dudes normally say like SHE IS A FOX when reffering to a hot chick so people associate that furry as being a whore and sexy n such.



No people nowadays don't actually say that anymore.

Also there's quite a significant difference between "sexy" and "whore".


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Don't hate them because they know how to have fun! :C



No one hates foxes, jealous that they dont have one of their own maybe, but not hate haha



Sam 007 NL said:


> Buttsex looks fun though! :3



Why wouldnt it be?


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jan 8, 2013)

All these lies about otters...


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> No one hates foxes, jealous that they dont have one of their own maybe, but not hate haha


Clearly, you don't know me.

I hate foxes a lot because they're horrible, mangy things that SCREAM BLOODY MURDER FUCK and are wild animals that are sought after by socially inept furfags as pets... or, you know, sex toys, because foxes are just like how furries expect them to be: a little fluffy slut in black stockings. Of course, they don't take rabies and some bloodborne illness into account. Or the fact that it will castrate you if you put your penis in its face or butt.

Then again, like we needed people like that reproducing in the first place, so maybe foxes are good for something other than furry porn.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 8, 2013)

Sylvester Fox said:


> Just thought that's kind of lame. No offense to anyone on here, but for years I was always _pretty_ sure that big cat furries sucked the most cock. There's still truth in that right? They also annoyed me the most for that reason.



I still think dragons and other scalies are really the sluttiest and most perverted, but we kinda skate by. Nobody really notices, because there are a lot fewer of us than the foxes, wolves, and other furred fellows out there.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Why wouldnt it be?



What if at the moment you had explosive diarrhea?

I wonder how many times that's happened during rape.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Moth said:


> Clearly, you don't know me.
> 
> I hate foxes a lot because they're horrible, mangy things that SCREAM BLOODY MURDER FUCK and are wild animals that are sought after by socially inept furfags as pets... or, you know, sex toys, because foxes are just like how furries expect them to be: a little fluffy slut in black stockings. Of course, they don't take rabies and some bloodborne illness into account. Or the fact that it will castrate you if you put your penis in its face or butt.
> 
> Then again, like we needed people like that reproducing in the first place, so maybe foxes are good for something other than furry porn.



Wow, such hatred, fox bite your nuts off or something.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Wow, such hatred, fox bite your nuts off or something.


Never had nuts in the first place.

I'm not known for being loveable.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Percy said:


> How would you know, unless you had that sort of fun yourself? :V





Ozriel said:


> How do you know "Buttsex" is fun, eh? :V


Do you _really_ wanna know? :V


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

Moth said:


> Clearly, you don't know me.
> 
> I hate foxes a lot because they're horrible, mangy things that SCREAM BLOODY MURDER FUCK and are wild animals that are sought after by socially inept furfags as pets... or, you know, sex toys, because foxes are just like how furries expect them to be: a little fluffy slut in black stockings. Of course, they don't take rabies and some bloodborne illness into account. Or the fact that it will castrate you if you put your penis in its face or butt.
> 
> Then again, like we needed people like that reproducing in the first place, so maybe foxes are good for something other than furry porn.



Well, never tried to have sex with an actual fox and I doubt that most normal people would so that really isnt a fair reason to hate foxes... if anything its a reason to like them. I think if someone tries to stick it in a wild animal they _deserve _to be castrated. 

Sounds like you have some sick foxes in your area, that is a reason to pitty, not hate them...

As far as furry-style foxes go, like someone stated earlier, it seems that people of the same general personality type tend to go for the same furidentity. I tend to enjoy the company of the people who identify as foxes, sooo, there is really no reason to hate foxes. I find furry-fox types to be fun type people. Easy to get along and joke around with (hint: kin of like how this whole thread is a giant bull session with foxes) So no need for your harsh words ^_^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 8, 2013)

Moth said:


> I'm not known for being loveable.



dat mysterious vibe

edit: I do wonder why a load of furbags get so butthurt when someone takes a jab at the stereotypes surrounding their "species". I personally think all of that is just a bit of good fun, at least for me, because my fagcharacters are merely designs - which do have sentimental value - but it doesn't stop me from having a little fun with them, be it either using them in something, or parodying them.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Sounds like you have some sick foxes in your area, that is a reason to pitty, not hate them...


I actually don't have foxes in my area, but I have seen videos of how they scream. I'm glad I don't live near anything like those.

I don't have a reason to pity wild animals.



> Furry stuff
> 
> So no need for your harsh words ^_^


Trust me, you'll get used to it.



Gibby said:


> dat mysterious vibe


Oh, that? That's my rage. Deo rubbed off on me.

Ooh secret! Well, furries are not known for their tough skin, you know. What can you do about it?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> No one hates foxes, jealous that they dont have one of their own maybe, but not hate haha
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldnt it be?



Not being able to walk afterwards is a pretty good reason, me thinks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> How do you know "Buttsex" is fun, eh? :V



It's a fundamental maths proof by virtue of the trig identities. 

Nah, only joking; I just made that joke cos it meant I could make this one.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 8, 2013)

Moth said:


> Oh, that? That's my rage. Deo rubbed off on me.
> 
> Ooh secret! Well, furries are not known for their tough skin, you know. What can you do about it?



It's okay

It's hard to not feel like choking a furry sometimes.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's okay
> 
> It's hard to not feel like choking a furry sometimes.


My monitor should have access to wormhole technology that is able to pinpoint someone's IP so I can give them a good slap.

Or a high five. Among the panting, foxy masses, there are some cool folks here, no doubt.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

Moth said:


> I actually don't have foxes in my area, but I have seen videos of how they scream. I'm glad I don't live near anything like those.



Aww well they dont all do that, and its not a constant thing either haha I am sure You have wild animals in your area that are _capable_ of making annoying sounds but dont, or you dont notice 

idk, I just think they are beautiful and adorable ^_^


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

Moth said:


> I actually don't have foxes in my area, but I have seen videos of how they scream. I'm glad I don't live near anything like those.



I have a fox that lives just behind my apartment complex (I'm in a mountainous area). I hear him scream from time to time and yes, I have to say that it's unfortunate that such an adorable animal has such a piercing way of communicating...but...I'd be lying if I didn't say I really like that fox being around. I see him from time to time when I go out for a hike. So when I hear him, I'm not really annoyed. I'm glad he's still around. That's the animal lover in me.

And no, I wouldn't stick my member in it. Anyone who honestly wants to do that is screwed in the head.



Moth said:


> Among the panting, foxy masses, there are some cool folks here, no doubt.



I don't think someone's choice of fursona determines whether they're a cool person or not.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> I am sure You have wild animals in your area that are _capable_ of making annoying sounds but dont, or you dont notice


There are no animals in the suburbs.

The closest thing I have is a yappy Pomeranian who just might be constantly hallucinating, seeing that he barks at everything but _nothing _â€‹at the same time.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I don't think someone's choice of fursona determines whether they're a cool person or not.


I wasn't implying such. :I


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> All these lies about otters...



You slut.

Since you are becoming a doctor, it makes you a slut with a MD. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I have a fox that lives just behind my apartment  complex (I'm in a mountainous area). I hear him scream from time to  time and yes, I have to say that it's unfortunate that such an adorable  animal has such a piercing way of communicating...but...I'd be lying if I  didn't say I really like that fox being around. I see him from time to  time when I go out for a hike. So when I hear him, I'm not really  annoyed. I'm glad he's still around. That's the animal lover in me.




There used to be a fox in my area, but I shot him. 

It's not something I'm proud of as I used to enjoy observing him/her, but it had to be done for the sake of our chicken/duck farm.

Which we then lost to hundreds of huge-ass rats.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> There used to be a fox in my area, but I shot him.
> 
> It's not something I'm proud of as I used to enjoy observing him/her, but it had to be done for the sake of our chicken/duck farm.
> 
> Which we then lost to hundreds of huge-ass rats.


It's the vicious circle of life, man!


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah, thats different and justified Gibby, as sad as that is. Sorry about ur farm btw :T

I think that is a trait in all small dogs actually Machine lol~ That is why I can't stand them


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Machine said:


> The closest thing I have is a yappy Pomeranian who just might be constantly hallucinating, seeing that he barks at everything but _nothing _â€‹at the same time.



Most small dogs are like that, I think they bark just to bark, annoying little bastards.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> I think that is a trait in all small dogs actually Machine lol~ That is why I can't stand them


We got him a shock collar, but that appears to have no effect. So, my stupid dog must have gained the power to be impervious to shock or it's just broken/uncharged.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Machine said:


> We got him a shock collar, but that appears to have no effect. So, my stupid dog must have gained the power to be impervious to shock or it's just broken/uncharged.



Might be to weak for your dog.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Might be to weak for your dog.


I always imagine that Pom fur is a _great _electrical conductor.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2013)

Machine said:


> We got him a shock collar, but that appears to have no effect. So, my stupid dog must have gained the power to be impervious to shock or it's just broken/uncharged.



Try a dog whistle or a squirt bottle.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2013)

How did such an innocent thread devolve into talking about shooting and electrocuting animals?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> How did such an innocent thread devolve into talking about shooting and electrocuting animals?



Good question.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Try a dog whistle or a squirt bottle.


Okay lol.



Fallowfox said:


> How did such an innocent thread devolve into talking about shooting and electrocuting animals?


Internet.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> How did such an innocent thread devolve into talking about shooting and electrocuting animals?



A thread about foxes being sluts now qualifies as "innocent"? Looks like I need to reset my innocent/naughty meters again...


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

Ha! that was a good point skyelar XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2013)

skyelar said:


> A thread about foxes being sluts now qualifies as "innocent"? Looks like I need to reset my innocent/naughty meters again...



Just an edge of sarcasm. ;3

Still find such talk highly disturbing, though I appreciate it happens regardless of whether people talk of it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2013)

skyelar said:


> A thread about foxes being sluts now qualifies as "innocent"? Looks like I need to reset my innocent/naughty meters again...



Furries and sex goes together like Peanut butter and Jelly...with a tablet of X.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Just an edge of sarcasm. ;3
> 
> Still find such talk highly disturbing, though I appreciate it happens regardless of whether people talk of it.


Just a hint, hm? x3

And, having a Pom myself, I've always wondered why people go the shock route. My family's always had calm, relatively bark-free dogs, big and little. The current fluffball is just about to turn 3 years old and she only barks when we play with her or when a new person is at the door (such as last night when some drunk college students decided to use our porch swing.) I know personality varies from pup to pup but there has to be something in the way we're raising our dogs as well...

Anyway. Slutty foxes.
*waggles butt*


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

In Soviet Russia, Fox shoots you!

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/01/13/us-belarus-fox-idUSTRE70C5Q620110113

(Belarus used to be part of the USSR)


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Just a hint, hm? x3
> 
> And, having a Pom myself, I've always wondered why people go the shock route. My family's always had calm, relatively bark-free dogs, big and little. The current fluffball is just about to turn 3 years old and she only barks when we play with her or when a new person is at the door (such as last night when some drunk college students decided to use our porch swing.) I know personality varies from pup to pup but there has to be something in the way we're raising our dogs as well...
> 
> ...



Training is everything and is best started as early as possible, non-violent methods are always best.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> In Soviet Russia, Fox shoots you!
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/01/13/us-belarus-fox-idUSTRE70C5Q620110113
> 
> (Belarus used to be part of the USSR)



' finish the animal off with the butt of the rifle ' Feel a bit like being sick. 

An ironic escape.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ' finish the animal off with the butt of the rifle ' Feel a bit like being sick.
> 
> An ironic escape.



That is sick, the guy got what he deserved the fox shot him.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Just a hint, hm? x3
> 
> And, having a Pom myself, I've always wondered why people go the shock route. My family's always had calm, relatively bark-free dogs, big and little. The current fluffball is just about to turn 3 years old and she only barks when we play with her or when a new person is at the door (such as last night when some drunk college students decided to use our porch swing.) I know personality varies from pup to pup but there has to be something in the way we're raising our dogs as well...
> 
> ...



I think it comes from not knowing the right way to train a dog. I have had dogs that respect and love me like none that I have seen elsewhere (except in dog shows which are like whaaaaa?) The sad thing is, after a certain point of either improper training, or lack of training, it is simply too late to effectively change the dog's behavior since they just wont understand what You mean. Cant teach an old dog new tricks right? 

Foxes on the other hand, can learn lots of tricks XD


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Foxes on the other hand, can learn lots of tricks XD




*Prehistoric Cemetery Reveals Man and Fox Were Pals:

*http://www.livescience.com/11713-prehistoric-cemetery-reveals-man-fox-pals.html


This might help to explain a lot of things...I found this article a while back and found it fascinating. Basically, prehistorically, man might have kept foxes as pets the way man now does with dogs. Perhaps this is part of the reason thousands of years later some of us still have an affinity for this animal.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> That is sick, the guy got what he deserved the fox shot him.



What?


You furries.... I don't know sometimes..... just.. no... just no no no no no.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 8, 2013)

Glaice said:


> So based on this, that makes huskies tops, big cats a bunch of straight muscle lovers, otters anal addicts, sergals vorists and rapists and dragons a bunch of arrogant, greedy pricks amirite? :V



Sounds on the spot.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> What?
> 
> 
> You furries.... I don't know sometimes..... just.. no... just no no no no no.


Furfag uprising.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> That is sick, the guy got what he deserved the fox shot him.



I wouldn't say he deserved it but it does allude to poetic justice.


----------



## badlands (Jan 8, 2013)

maybe he did, I was always told 'do it with one shot or don't do it at all'


----------



## skyelar (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Foxes on the other hand, can learn lots of tricks XD



Lots and lots of tricks. Just give us the right treats.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> What?
> 
> 
> You furries.... I don't know sometimes..... just.. no... just no no no no no.



The guy had a gun, he could have simply shot the fox a second time, the fact that he felt the need to instead bash its skull in is pretty sick if you ask me.



Machine said:


> Furfag uprising.



This has nothing to do with me being a furry.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, its just sort of a coincidence that most furries are animal lovers. I agree that he should have simply shot the fox better. Bashing it's head in actually takes longer to kill than you think, and it is inhumane.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I wouldn't say he deserved it but it does allude to poetic justice.



Ya, maybe saying he deserved it was a little strong but its not like he died from it, at worst he might have a limp.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> The guy had a gun, he could have simply shot the fox a second time, the fact that he felt the need to instead bash its skull in is pretty sick if you ask me.




Just no no no no. No. No no no no no no no.



Just.... just... no.... just no. Big ol' bag of no. Like... no. 



I'm going to go lay down from all this stupidity.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm pretty much against fox hunting in general, anyway. I understand the occasional need by farmers to protect their chickens and other livestock, but I strongly dislike the recreational hunting of foxes, wolves, and many other animals.

Now, I mean no disrespect to hunters. I understand the enjoyment and I understand why it's done. I have family members that hunt. Not casting judgement. But I personally don't enjoy it and wouldn't do it myself.

If that makes me a furfag or whatever sissy label you choose to slap on me, whatever man, but just as you ain't gonna let someone tell you that you can't hunt, I've got the same right to dislike it or not agree with it. It's just my opinion.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 8, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Big cat furries are often straight >.>
> 
> I'm not straight, but I'm a bobcat so I'm not *big* but somewhere in between.
> 
> House cats are all gay :V


i object to this im bi and a house cat


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'm pretty much against fox hunting in general, anyway. I understand the occasional need by farmers to protect their chickens and other livestock, but I strongly dislike the recreational hunting of foxes, wolves, and many other animals.
> 
> Now, I mean no disrespect to hunters. I understand the enjoyment and I understand why it's done. I have family members that hunt. Not casting judgement. But I personally don't enjoy it and wouldn't do it myself.
> 
> ...




I just had to take a look at what poor animal on our darling planet you chose to poorly represent and decided to stop reading right after you said "I'm pretty much again fox hunting".




thebronychip said:


> i object to this im bi and a house cat




Give it time.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> i object to this im bi and a house cat


So you're half-gay.


----------



## Percy (Jan 8, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> i object to this im bi and a house cat


The :V face denotes sarcasm.

Also, you're a human who has a house cat character. As am I.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Give it time.


if anything i'd go back to being straight seeing how im 99% more interested in women then guys 



Percy said:


> The :V face denotes sarcasm.
> 
> Also, you're a human who has a house cat character. As am I.



i know i just say that cause its easier


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> if anything i'd go back to being straight seeing how im 99% more interested in women then guys



The fact that you're trying to defend your sexuality is proof enough to me that that percentage is probably the other way around.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I'm going to go lay down from all this stupidity.


Can I lie down with you?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I just had to take a look at what poor animal on our darling planet you chose to poorly represent and decided to stop reading right after you said "I'm pretty much again fox hunting".



Your choice. This thread is about foxes. I have a fox fursona. I like foxes, and I have an opinion on the subject. *shrugs*


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I just had to take a look at what poor animal on our darling planet you chose to poorly represent and decided to stop reading right after you said "I'm pretty much again fox hunting".



and thats why no on respects your opinion haha You need to give equal consideration to others views if you want anyone to listen to yours.

Fox had a good point While it is necessary sometimes, he himself would not enjoy it. Fault him for that and youâ€‹ are the ignorant one.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The fact that you're trying to defend your sexuality is proof enough to me that that percentage is probably the other way around.


not defedning it just lettin people know the facts i could care less what others think of me


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Can I lie down with you?




Only if you hold me tight.




WolfHiro said:


> and thats why no on respects your opinion haha You need to give equal consideration to others views if you want anyone to listen to yours.
> 
> Fox had a good point While it is necessary sometimes, he himself would not enjoy it. Fault him for that and youâ€‹ are the ignorant one.



I do give equal consideration, though. You're all equally stupid in your own special, unique way. 



By the way, does that Amaterasu have tits?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I just had to take a look at what poor animal on our darling planet you chose to poorly represent and decided to stop reading right after you said "I'm pretty much again fox hunting".



Oh, I see, you think I said that because I have a fox fursona. I guess I can see where your coming from then, but I'm willing to bet any one who has an opinion on this probably are not doing it just because they have a fox fursona. But, I don't give a fuck what species it was, what the guy was going to do was inhumane and completely unnecessary, that's why it is sick.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I do give equal consideration, though. You're all equally stupid in your own special, unique way.



I fully believe that, this was the most rational thought you could express, and you have my pity.



Toshabi said:


> By the way, does that Amaterasu have tits?



This is so ironic that it had to be on purpose! XD No Toshabi, I dont expect you to understand the irony.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

Quick question, Toshabi. I've seen you take other users down a peg or three for calling anyone who disagrees with them stupid. Why are you doing it? 

Speaking only for myself here, I stated nothing factually inaccurate. I stated my own personal opinion. I'm not stupid for having an opinion different from yours, even if you disagree with it. Nor is anyone else, so long as they don't make broad sweeping statements without facts to back them up.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> This is so ironic that it had to be on purpose! XD No Toshabi, I dont expect you to understand the irony.



So does it or not?



Fox_720B said:


> Quick question, Toshabi. I've seen you take other users down a peg or three for calling anyone who disagrees with them stupid. Why are you doing it?




Because if I don't, who will?


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Amaterasu, as in the actual Japanese sun deity, is often referred to as a female. Her gender wasn't exactly addressed in the game up front.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> So does it or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I understand the necessity of trying to clean up genuine stupidity, like that person who wanted to live like a dog. I get that. But having a difference of opinion isn't, by itself, stupidity. It's just a different viewpoint. A person who loves animals and states that it makes them feel ill thinking of an animal being killed in such a way isn't being stupid. Someone who says, however, that all hunters should be killed...IS being stupid by generalizing a judgement about all hunters based on their personal opinion. 

The opinion itself is only stupid if not based in logic or fact, but the person attempts to pass it off as such. 

So, I'm not disagreeing with the role you see yourself in here, I know that you're trying to give people some sanity, but you're wasting your energy on people who simply have a different opinion. Save it for the loons.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2013)

Alright guys I think that's enough bitching for now.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I understand the necessity of trying to clean up genuine stupidity, like that person who wanted to live like a dog. I get that. But having a difference of opinion isn't, by itself, stupidity. It's just a different viewpoint. A person who loves animals and states that it makes them feel ill thinking of an animal being killed in such a way isn't being stupid. Someone who says, however, that all hunters should be killed...IS being stupid by generalizing a judgement about all hunters based on their personal opinion.
> 
> The opinion itself is only stupid if not based in logic or fact, but the person attempts to pass it off as such.
> 
> So, I'm not disagreeing with the role you see yourself in here, I know that you're trying to give people some sanity, but you're wasting your energy on people who simply have a different opinion. Save it for the loons.




So what you're saying is "You should judge people in accordance to how I think you should judge people"?


That makes you an idiot.


Capitol 'I', small 'D', small 'I', small 'O', small 'T', 'period'!




But I digress. I wuv you a wot. Really. I just wanna hug you so tightly that it'll prevent me from getting infrac'd by the FAF police.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> So what you're saying is "You should judge people in accordance to how I think you should judge people"?
> 
> 
> That makes you an idiot.
> ...



The mods would like us to stop this discussion, which is a fair request. However, I wish to only clarify one thing. That was not at all what I was implying. I was saying that fighting a battle over a difference of opinion is a wasted effort versus a battle against actual stupidity. I'm going based on what you yourself have told other users in the past about their calling people stupid. It's your own argument. Not forcing my viewpoint on you at all. 

I'm going to end it there. If you're going to insist on having the last word, that's cool. But I wanted to clarify.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't hear you over the sound of me hugging the shit out of you while staying on topic of how foxes are sluts


Last word.


Every. Fox. Is. A. Slut.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 8, 2013)

Right, back on topic.


I posted this article a little earlier in the thread but it kind of got buried. I think you guys might find it interesting:

http://www.livescience.com/11713-prehistoric-cemetery-reveals-man-fox-pals.html

Basically it talks about how it seems likely based on archaeological evidence that before man domesticated dogs, foxes were man's best friend. Perhaps this is a clue as to why interest in the fox has ancestrally been high and remains high today. And as WolfHiro mentioned earlier, once you overcome the skittishness the fox is actually an intelligent, trainable animal. 

Or maybe they just were just sluts back then, too.


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

From LiveScience said:
			
		

> Although foxes are relatively easy to tame, domesticating them might have failed because of their skittish and timid nature. This might explain why dogs ultimately achieved "man's best friend" status instead. However, fox symbolism and fox remains are quite common in later Stone Age sites, both in domestic and burial contexts, "so even when other animals were domesticated, prehistoric people maintained an interest in the fox," Maher said.


Keeping in mind that men of the Stone Age were the type of people who couldn't figure out how to cook some meat without setting their back-hair on fire, this doesn't prove the significance of the fox to mankind.

Dogs happened because we changed. We needed something that was stronger and more efficient anyway. That's just how humans are.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Machine said:


> ...this doesn't prove the significance of the fox to mankind.



Not to modern humans anyways, it may have more to do with the foxes resemblance with dogs than the fact that we once domesticated them.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I can't hear you over the sound of me hugging the shit out of you while staying on topic of how foxes are sluts
> 
> 
> Last word.
> ...



Fix'ed, Commander. :3


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Every. Fur. Is. A. Slut. For. Toshabi.


Fixed, Cap'n.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 9, 2013)

YOU GUYS ARE FREAKS


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> YOU GUYS ARE FREAKS



I-I'm at a lost for words...

Except these ones: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-wdD8JMY3I


----------



## Recel (Jan 9, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Fixed, Cap'n.



Hell no! I'd rather die! >: (


----------



## Percy (Jan 9, 2013)

ITT: Toshabi is a fox in disguise. :V


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I-I'm at a lost for words...
> 
> Except these ones: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-wdD8JMY3I



=[



Percy said:


> ITT: Toshabi is a fox in disguise. :V




*PLEASE DIE*


----------



## Percy (Jan 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> *PLEASE DIE*


Okay.

Now I have 8 lives.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> Okay.
> 
> Now I have 8 lives.



Oh Percy, we've already got the Joker and Pioson Ivy on this forum. Now you've just made yourself Catwoman. V_V


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

It's simple, we eat the batman.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> *PLEASE DIE*


Someone's angry. :V


----------



## Recel (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Someone's angry. :V



That turns you on, doesn't it? :V


----------



## Machine (Jan 9, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> It's simple, we eat the batman.


It's simple: we yiff the Batman.

c:


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Someone's angry. :V





*NO I'M NOT

â€‹Whore. >:[
*


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

Machine said:


> It's simple: we yiff the Batman



NSWF?





[video=youtube;dpYQm_WylX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpYQm_WylX8[/video]


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 9, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> NSWF?
> <snip>




Why does it feel like my pants are shrinking?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jan 9, 2013)

*points fingers to self*

HELL-LOOOOOOOOOWWW!!? 



















Too gay?


----------



## Percy (Jan 9, 2013)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Too gay?


Not gay enough. o-o


----------



## Recel (Jan 9, 2013)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Too gay?



Pink is a colour, not a sexual orientation. Sorry. Not gay at all.

I've lost interest in you... :V


----------



## skyelar (Jan 9, 2013)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Too gay?



Is that something you can be too much of?


----------



## Percy (Jan 9, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Is that something you can be too much of?


Indeed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> Indeed.



*I must protest!*


----------



## skyelar (Jan 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> Indeed.





Butterflygoddess said:


> *I must protest!*



*I **DON'T KNOW WHY WE'RE RAINBOWZZZ*


----------



## BRN (Jan 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> Indeed.





Butterflygoddess said:


> *I must protest!*





skyelar said:


> *I **DON'T KNOW WHY WE'RE RAINBOWZZZ*



[yt]HpVU6w_7fBk[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 9, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Percy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.
> ...



Mars Inc. just called, they say they need that gay back for their Skittles


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> Indeed.





Butterflygoddess said:


> *I must protest!*





skyelar said:


> *I **DON'T KNOW WHY WE'RE RAINBOWZZZ*



Lol
This is why I love You guys ^_^ 

I must say though, there is a such thing as "trying too hard to be gay" an _that_â€‹ can be quite over-bearing haha


----------



## SnowGreymane (Jan 9, 2013)

_Q| So foxes are sluts?
A| Yeah. At last I am. _


----------



## Machine (Jan 9, 2013)

SnowGreymane said:


> _Q| So foxes are sluts?
> A| Yeah. At last I am. _


Why?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 9, 2013)

I have never gay.


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2013)

Foxes are the black holes of the furry universe.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

I dunno, I hear lemurs can get pretty kinky as well. Don't you guys all like to "move it move it"


----------



## Saellyn (Jan 9, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> All these truths about otters...


Indeed. :V


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 9, 2013)

SnowGreymane said:


> _Q| So foxes are sluts?
> A| Yeah. At last I am. _


OH MURR


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Foxes are the black holes of the furry universe.



They form when a big red dragon more than 1.4 times the mass of a normal dragon uses up all of it's yarfculur fuel and collapses with force so great even the pawly exclusion principal cannot resist?


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I dunno, I hear lemurs can get pretty kinky as well. Don't you guys all like to "move it move it"



Fuck that movie.


----------



## Machine (Jan 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> They form when a big red dragon more than 1.4 times the mass of a normal dragon uses up all of it's yarfculur fuel and collapses with force so great even the pawly exclusion principal cannot resist?


It smells of fur and science in here. With that, I propose "yiff" being turned into a measure of sexual force.

For instance, 2500Y(f) is the pressure put on by an orgy of 2500 foxes. Meanwhile, 2500Y(d)[d=dragon] exceeds the limit of pressure received, causing the surface beneath to collapse.

PSUEDOSCIENCE!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 9, 2013)

Machine said:


> It smells of fur and science in here. With that, I propose "yiff" being turned into a measure of sexual force.
> 
> For instance, 2500Y(f) is the pressure put on by an orgy of 2500 foxes. Meanwhile, 2500Y(d)[d=dragon] exceeds the limit of pressure received, causing the surface beneath to collapse.
> 
> PSUEDOSCIENCE!



This would explain why the universe is expanding.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 9, 2013)

Machine said:


> It smells of fur and science in here. With that, I propose "yiff" being turned into a measure of sexual force.
> 
> For instance, 2500Y(f) is the pressure put on by an orgy of 2500 foxes. Meanwhile, 2500Y(d)[d=dragon] exceeds the limit of pressure received, causing the surface beneath to collapse.
> 
> PSUEDOSCIENCE!



I can't science very well, but I understood this as "if you put 2500 foxes in a room, you're going to have a porno.  If you had 2500 dragons in a room, it might explode."  Is this what you were going for?

And yes I used the word "science" as a verb.  Deal with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> This would explain why the universe is expanding.



/offtopic/ someone I know proposed the universe was expanding 'because it's filling up with the spirits of dead people,'. 

I wasn't sure where to start.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 9, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> I can't science very well, but I understood this as "if you put 2500 foxes in a room, you're going to have a porno.  If you had 2500 dragons in a room, it might explode."  Is this what you were going for?
> 
> And yes I used the word "science" as a verb.  Deal with it.



If I read it correctly he is essentially saying that dragons are bigger sluts than foxes, correct me if I'm wrong.



Fallowfox said:


> /offtopic/ someone I know proposed the universe  was expanding 'because it's filling up with the spirits of dead  people,'.
> 
> I wasn't sure where to start.



Really? Where do people come up with ideas like that, unless their writhing a fantasy novel or something.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 9, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> I can't science very well, but I understood this as "if you put 2500 foxes in a room, you're going to have a porno.  If you had 2500 dragons in a room, it might explode."  Is this what you were going for?
> 
> And yes I used the word "science" as a verb.  Deal with it.



haha sounds about right to me!


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 9, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> If I read it correctly he is essentially saying that dragons are bigger sluts than foxes, correct me if I'm wrong.



I was implying that the room would be exploding from the amount of semen, thus covering any chance for a dragon porno to happen.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

A 75 foot tall dragon may very well be a "bigger" slut than a 3-foot fox. :V

Then again, I happen to know a few dragons that consider themselves quite respectable and above such carnal escapades.


----------



## badlands (Jan 9, 2013)

what with dragons being stereotypically vore lovers, most likely one would eat all the others creating one super dense dragon that would collapse into a black hole


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 9, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> I was implying that the room would be exploding from the amount of semen, thus covering any chance for a dragon porno to happen.



Then I guess were on the same page.



badlands said:


> what with dragons being stereotypically vore  lovers, most likely one would eat all the others creating one super  dense dragon that would collapse into a black hole



So even in death their appetite for vore only gets larger.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I can't hear you over the sound of me hugging the shit out of you while staying on topic of how foxes are sluts
> 
> 
> Last word.
> ...


Even Rob??????????????????????????????????


----------



## BRN (Jan 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Even Rob??????????????????????????????????


_Especially_ rob?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob's livestream said:


> Byakko110: Wow that thread got a lot of attention
> Byakko110: I don't think big cats are *** ;~;
> Byakko110: Or foxes for that matter
> SirRob: I think big cats are.
> ...


SirRob a Slut.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> SirRob a Slut.



THAT STUPID SON OF A BITCH IS STREAMING WHILE I'M AT WORK AGAIN!?!?!


WHO THE HELL DOES HE THINK HE IS!?!?! THAT FUCKING WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Percy (Jan 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> SirRob a Slut.


He's such a slut, he has to have the S capitalized. :V


----------



## Machine (Jan 9, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> If I read it correctly she is essentially saying that dragons are bigger sluts than foxes, correct me if I'm wrong.


Sexual force is a a measurement of the pressure placed by a constant thrusting motion.

In my head, at least.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 9, 2013)

Guys, admit it. We are all equally sluts.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 9, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Guys, admit it. We are all equally sluts.



This.  That is all.


----------



## Machine (Jan 9, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Guys, admit it. We are all equally sluts.


TONIIIIIIIIIIIII-IIITE...

WE ARE OOOOOOOOONE~


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 9, 2013)

lol~ thats the perfect song for it too XD


----------



## Machine (Jan 9, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> lol~ thats the perfect song for it too XD


SO WE SET THE FUR ON *FIIIII-IIIIIIIRE!!!!1*


----------



## skyelar (Jan 10, 2013)

Machine said:


> SO WE SET THE FUR ON *FIIIII-IIIIIIIRE!!!!1*



We can cum higher?


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 10, 2013)

skyelar said:


> We can cum higher?



Than the butt!


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 10, 2013)

wow wow wow, ok foxes, contain Yourselves ^_^; its getting a little out of hand XD


----------



## skyelar (Jan 10, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> wow wow wow, ok foxes, contain Yourselves ^_^; its getting a little out of hand XD



But we're foxes! It was never in our hands in the first place. ;P


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 10, 2013)

Wait what? Three days and there's already 15 pages of replies? Jesus you furries really like your foxes.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Unf unf unf


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 10, 2013)

I love the sound of horny foxes yiffing in the morning.


----------



## badlands (Jan 10, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Wait what? Three days and there's already 15 pages of replies? Jesus you furries really like your foxes.



foxes just can't control themselves.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 10, 2013)

Hm, well isn't it foxes that the word 'yiff' comes from? The furry folklore I heard said the word 'yiff' was originally a non-sexual word used to express playfulness between foxes and then kinda just evolved to mean cock tease


----------



## Joey (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm proud to have started this.


----------



## Percy (Jan 10, 2013)

Sylvester Fox said:


> I'm proud to have started this.


You monster.


----------



## Machine (Jan 10, 2013)

Sylvester Fox said:


> I'm proud to have started this.


He's a witch! BURN HIM!


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Wait what? Three days and there's already 15 pages of replies? Jesus you furries really like your foxes.



Yep, they are the adorable squeaky toys of the fur world X3



Machine said:


> He's a witch! BURN HIM!



~Montey Python Voice~ How do You know he's a witch?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 10, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Yep, they are the adorable squeaky toys of the fur world X3
> 
> 
> 
> ~Montey Python Voice~ How do You know he's a witch?



He turned me into a Newt!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 10, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> I was implying that the room would be exploding from the amount of semen, thus covering any chance for a dragon porno to happen.



Are you fucking high?


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Are you fucking high?



Nah just crazy. :shock:


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> Nah just crazy. :shock:



Pssh. Crazy? Say that to me after you meet the lunatics called my family. Bipolar, schizophrenic, dementia, we got it. Name your poison.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Yep, they are the adorable squeaky toys of the fur world X3
> 
> 
> 
> ~Montey Python Voice~ How do You know he's a witch?


Squeaky *sex *â€‹toys.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Haha, I knew someone would do that, I thought I would leave it to someone else XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2013)

Sluts or not, foxes are lovely.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Lovely sluts


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lovely sluts



'Least it ain't a catbus, they just let everybody come in.


----------



## badlands (Jan 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Sluts or not, foxes are lovely.



lovely though they are there's only one thing on their minds...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Teh-Drahon said:


> 'Least it ain't a catbus, they just let everybody come in.


Into the catbus, not catbus exhaust pipe.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Into the catbus, not catbus exhaust pipe.



Who'd want to get into an exhaust pipe? All the cool kids be all up in the back.


----------



## Percy (Jan 10, 2013)

Teh-Drahon said:


> 'Least it ain't a catbus, they just let everybody come in.


Catbus you say? o-o


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2013)

Fucking furries...


----------



## Percy (Jan 10, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Fucking furries...


Was the pun intended? :U


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> Catbus you say? o-o


Mrooooowwww! Goes the catbus


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm done with the catbus stuff. Entertaining after the first post, then died.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Back on topic.
Foxes take it in the bum.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 10, 2013)

Teh-Drahon said:


> I'm done with the catbus stuff. Entertaining after the first post, then died.




I want to know what happens to the passengers after Catbus sees a mouse...


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I want to know what happens to the passengers after Catbus sees a mouse...



Ask D.Batty, not me.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Back on topic.
> Foxes take it in the bum.


Even the foxes who are not sluts can't deny that fact.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Back on topic.
> Foxes take it in the bum.



Isnt that just another reason to love them? XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Isnt that just another reason to love them? XD



Yes it is sexy mama ;3


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Even the foxes who are not sluts can't deny that fact.



Of course they can, it would just be futile.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

Come on foxes! Defend what little honor you have left!


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 10, 2013)

dont all foxes keep a little marble that represents what is left of their honor?


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> dont all foxes keep a little marble that represents what is left of their honor?



Like how Jews have little gold pouches around their necks?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 10, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> dont all foxes keep a little marble that represents what is left of their honor?



All I got is a dildo. :c


----------



## Machine (Jan 10, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> All I got is a dildo. :c


Use it wisely.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 10, 2013)

haha sorry, poor attempt to reference the kitsune legends and the "ball" they have.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> All I got is a dildo. :c



I don't even have one ;_;


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't even have one ;_;


Aw. That's heartbreaking!
Fund-raising, anyone?
You foxes should be helping out your own in such dire situations , have you no shame?!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't even have one ;_;


You can have my spare.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

Dat BatWolf is kinkier than dat fox! :V


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 10, 2013)

Someone give that fox his badge of honor!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You can have my spare.



Awww thank you! :3

is it a bad dragon?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

No, bbut close enough.  You think a Thor will fit you?


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Bad dragon is the only place to get toys haha. Prolly too expensive to just give away like that though <_<


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> No, bbut close enough.  You think a Thor will fit you?


Of course!


WolfHiro said:


> Bad dragon is the only place to get toys haha. Prolly too expensive to just give away like that though <_<



I got a toy 4 u bby, IN MY PANTS! :V

(this is getting painful...)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> No, bbut close enough.  You think a Thor will fit you?



Bringing down the thunder I see...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Of course!
> 
> 
> I got a toy 4 u bby, IN MY PANTS! :V
> ...


Hahah, I should have known, foxes are more stretchy than citras.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 10, 2013)

Teh-Drahon said:


> 'Least it ain't a catbus, they just let everybody come in.



Can I please please please have this as the first quote in my signature pleeeeeaaaase?


----------



## Drakonman (Jan 11, 2013)

Me and my mate are both foxes. We are always on top of each other fuckin' or suckin' or sometimes both at once.... Whenever we aren't doing that we are eating, smoking, or sleeping.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> Me and my mate are both foxes. We are always on top of each other fuckin' or suckin' or sometimes both at once....



We don't wanna fucking know.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 11, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Can I please please please have this as the first quote in my signature pleeeeeaaaase?



Go ahead. I don't care. Just like a catbus.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> We don't wanna fucking know.



Truth be told.


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> Me and my mate are both foxes. We are always on top of each other fuckin' or suckin' or sometimes both at once....


So, that means you're both sluts. It makes perfect sense.

..Aside that, TMI. :I


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 11, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> Me and my mate are both foxes. We are always on top of each other fuckin' or suckin' or sometimes both at once.... Whenever we aren't doing that we are eating, *smoking,* or sleeping.



Ew smoking.


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Ew smoking.


YOU NO LIEK SMOKER'S COUGH?!


----------



## Drakonman (Jan 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> So, that means you're both sluts. It makes perfect sense.
> 
> ..Aside that, TMI. :I


No its TMI once i describe in detail about what we do....

Also never said we were smoking cigarettes or cigars.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> YOU NO LIEK SMOKER'S COUGH?!



I had bronchitis, terrible coughing for a year+. Smoke -> Bronchitis -> Smokers cough?
Close enough.


----------



## Drakonman (Jan 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> We don't wanna fucking know.


That's a new one... Never heard of a fur who doesn't want to know about sexual shit.... Get out!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> That's a new one... Never heard of a fur who doesn't want to know about sexual shit.... Get out!



This is a PG13 forum, which you should have got from looking at the rules. Also look around at how literally nobody openly talks about what they do in the bedroom.

It's also a basic bit of tact to not go on about how much you love sucking dick. C'mon, man.


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> No its TMI once i describe in detail about what we do....
> 
> Also never said we were smoking cigarettes or cigars.


Oh, ganja? That's so much better. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> Oh, ganja? That's so much better. :V



Well he did mention cocksucking.

Hmm.

Smoking.

Drinking.

all makes sense now


----------



## Drakonman (Jan 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> This is a PG13 forum, which you should have got from looking at the rules. Also look around at how literally nobody openly talks about what they do in the bedroom.
> 
> It's also a basic bit of tact to not go on about how much you love sucking dick. C'mon, man.


-Posting this in a topic named "Foxes are sluts?" also not five minutes ago there's another topic talking about how "foxes are cum guzzling sluts"... Yeah this is really a PG-13 forum we got here. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...at-is-the-den-Furry-species-and-Stereotypes-V

Oh not to mention all the talk about "dogfuckers" in that thread.

Also all i was doing was supporting the argument of the topic in this thread.....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 11, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> -Posting this in a topic named "Foxes are sluts?" also not five minutes ago there's another topic talking about how "foxes are cum guzzling sluts"... Yeah this is really a PG-13 forum we got here.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...at-is-the-den-Furry-species-and-Stereotypes-V
> 
> ...


In the future when you're supporting an arqument, you should keep your bedroom habits or stories to yourself


----------



## Drakonman (Jan 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> In the future when you're supporting an arqument, you should keep your bedroom habits or stories to yourself


ok fair enough but honestly, it was a joke... I apologize if I offended people, do you honestly think someone like me get anywhere close to anyone in that regard? LOL


----------



## BRN (Jan 11, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> ok fair enough but honestly, it was a joke... I apologize if I offended people, do you honestly think someone like me get anywhere close to anyone in that regard? LOL



Hey dude!

It's actually pretty awesome you've got yourself a stable relationship. Congratulations!
Not to mention, but happily so, you're also both furs. Pretty cool you've got that in common. 
Sexually successful, even better. Seriously, you've got something awesome and valuable there.

(Try not to mind the bitterness of the internet. Value what you have.)

ED: I just noticed on FA that you're moving into a new place with your mate. Nice one, guys; clearly, you've got your life pretty sorted.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> In the future when you're supporting an arqument, you should keep your bedroom habits or stories to yourself



The argument he is supporting is "foxes are sluts". What, can you somehow lose this argument or something? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> The argument he is supporting is "foxes are sluts". What, can you somehow lose this argument or something? :V



He said it himself...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> ok fair enough but honestly, it was a joke... I apologize if I offended people, do you honestly think someone like me get anywhere close to anyone in that regard? LOL



Self-deprecation only makes you look like a douche. Believe me.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> -Posting this in a topic named "Foxes are sluts?" also not five minutes ago there's another topic talking about how "foxes are cum guzzling sluts"... Yeah this is really a PG-13 forum we got here.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...at-is-the-den-Furry-species-and-Stereotypes-V
> 
> ...


To clarify it is a "pg-13ish" forum. We generally allow goofy conversations about shit like foxes being mansluts, but other stuff like posting your porn collection and such are frowned upon.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah XD pretty sure PG-13 has everything except shots of full penetration XD Everything he said actually was very soft for PG-13 these days


----------



## skyelar (Jan 12, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> yeah XD pretty sure PG-13 has everything except shots of full penetration XD Everything he said actually was very soft for PG-13 these days



Not in 'murica. PG-13 is guns and blood and people dying and explosions and muscles and skimpily-dressed women and drugs! But no nakie. Nakie anything will corrupt our children.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Not in 'murica. PG-13 is guns and blood and people dying and explosions and muscles and skimpily-dressed women and drugs! But no nakie. Nakie anything will corrupt our children.



I remember a game that released not too long ago (I think it was The Witcher or something) and it was rated for an 18+ audience, and you were allowed to shove steel swords into people's eye sockets but the tits found in the game were censored in the US.


----------



## Drakonman (Jan 12, 2013)

why the fuck does this even matter?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> why the fuck does this even matter?



The OP question or your statement that was being discussed?

OP question doesn't matter, it's obviously jocular.

Your statement matters slightly, as these forums need to be 'work safe', imagine browsing them with a parent over your shoulder. ;3


----------



## Joey (Jan 12, 2013)

Drakonman said:


> why the fuck does this even matter?



What Fallowfox said. So stop being butthurt and let it go. 

Also, I personally think you weren't joking.


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> imagine browsing them with a parent over your shoulder. ;3



now that's a terrible thought...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2013)

Stop bitching about that shit goddamnit >=[


----------



## skyelar (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCVHpnixj88


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2013)

Sylvester Fox said:


> I'm proud to have started this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

^This thief up here... lol


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol this thread is still going?



You slutty slutty cum encrusted furballs.


----------



## badlands (Jan 16, 2013)

a thread like this shouldn't die


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lol this thread is still going?
> 
> You slutty slutty cum encrusted furballs.



They dont get this joke batty, they are looking at You like "What?" cuz thats just a fact XD


----------



## Percy (Jan 16, 2013)

badlands said:


> a thread like this shouldn't die


It's the perfect example of how slutty foxes are.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 16, 2013)

badlands said:


> a thread like this shouldn't die


These foxes just can't get enough I guess. :V


----------



## BRN (Jan 16, 2013)

>finish a commission for a fox who desires his character to be raped
>already wants to pay for a sequel


----------



## wolfstyle (Jan 17, 2013)

oh yeh foxes are massive sluts! 
? oh i just looked down there is one trying to get at my cock right now lol,the only other species that come close are bunnies and huskies


----------



## Dokid (Jan 17, 2013)

SIX said:


> >finish a commission for a fox who desires his character to be raped
> >already wants to pay for a sequel





wolfstyle said:


> oh yeh foxes are massive sluts!
> ? oh i just looked down there is one trying to get at my cock right now lol,the only other species that come close are bunnies and huskies



This thread went from funny to creepy now.....

Also I...wouldn't even be able to draw that unless someone paid me a lot of money.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2013)

Goddamnit people

Just goddamnit


----------



## Riho (Jan 17, 2013)

What about... FOX/WOLVES?


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Goddamnit people
> 
> Just goddamnit



It's not the peoples fault you chose the biggest slut specie!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 17, 2013)

This thread still lives?


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> This thread still lives?



This thread only lives because no one can decide who the biggest sluts are.


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> This thread only lives because no one can decide who the biggest sluts are.



It's decided. Only foxes say it isn't because they don't want to accept reality.


----------



## Riho (Jan 17, 2013)

Recel said:


> It's decided. Only foxes say it isn't because they don't want to accept reality.



Fine. I'm a slut. Wanna yiff?


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2013)

Riho said:


> Fine. I'm a slut. Wanna yiff?



Oh my god! I thought you would never ask! I waited so long for this moment. I locked it deep in my heart, just dreaming about it. Those words make my body all hot, my head all dizzy from the surprise, because I always wanted to say to you...

*NO!*


----------



## Riho (Jan 17, 2013)

Recel said:


> Oh my god! I thought you would never ask! I waited so long for this moment. I locked it deep in my heart, just dreaming about it. Those words make my body all hot, my head all dizzy from the surprise, because I always wanted to say to you...
> 
> *NO!*



Shouldn't have made the "NO" bold. It would have been funnier if I hadn't seen it first. Also, get out, Yiff-hater.


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2013)

Riho said:


> Shouldn't have made the "NO" bold. It would have been funnier if I hadn't seen it first. Also, get out, Yiff-hater.



I don't give fun to sluts. Just big, hard, long and dripping... facts.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 17, 2013)

It is proven then? 

Aww yiss.


----------



## Riho (Jan 17, 2013)

Recel said:


> I don't give fun to sluts. Just big, hard, long and dripping... facts.



Obviously not coming on to me.


----------



## badlands (Jan 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> It is proven then?
> 
> Aww yiss.




it's either otters or foxes, no one is quiet sure which.

a fox-otter hybrid would take the prize though...


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 17, 2013)

badlands said:


> fox-otter hybrid


. . .

Save me Dominus. Save me from this evil. :v


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 18, 2013)

heuuehue this topic just remind me of this song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBoZc_XtlI4

But hey! i didn't know anything about the fandom when I chose a fox... It was about being classy, sexy AND a son of a bitch. Just like my characters in RPGs
But I must agree that foxes seems to be kinda slutty.... Oh well, I'm still proud of my species, it fits me mostly huehuhueueue
don't misunderstand this.............


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 19, 2013)

My fox friend disapproves of this thread.  Though alot of foxes I showed this this title too here at fc laughed their asses off.


----------



## Riho (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm still not happy with the way this thread is going.


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 20, 2013)

oh, really? so what way you'd like it to take?
I'm just asking because you're only HALF a fox.... huehue
(kidding, foxies, just keeping the subject)


----------



## Percy (Jan 20, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm still not happy with the way this thread is going.


This isn't a thread to be taken seriously anyway.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 20, 2013)

Percy said:


> This isn't a thread to be taken seriously anyway.



This thread is the most serious of all threads on FAF.
If we don't know for sure and certain that foxes are sluts, how can we begin to start research into which furs are the sluttiest?! Do foxes qualify or don't they?! 

(for clarification= :V )


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 20, 2013)

What's the matter about being a slut anyway?


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 20, 2013)

This is the problem with sluts: http://oglaf.com/slutvirus/
They're coming! D:



skyelar said:


> This thread is the most serious of all threads on FAF.
> If we don't know for sure and certain that foxes are sluts, how can we begin to start research into which furs are the sluttiest?! Do foxes qualify or don't they?!
> 
> (for clarification= :V )


Oh, come on! It's been established time and time again that yes, foxes are sluts! What we're masterfully debating here is to which _degree_ those silly yiffers are fans of the ol' French technique known as _le gobulcoque_. :V


----------



## Kahoku (Jan 20, 2013)

I just think that they are common, not really sluts. I mean I could name many, but that would generalize too many people I know.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> This is the problem with sluts: http://oglaf.com/slutvirus/
> They're coming! D:



ahahaha that was great, then gross, then hilarious again XD


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> This is the problem with sluts: http://oglaf.com/slutvirus/
> They're coming! D:


LOL!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> This is the problem with sluts: http://oglaf.com/slutvirus/
> They're coming! D:



HAHAHA, That was a good one.


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

idk how to answer this


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

It's only the trend cause they're popular. Foxes and Wolves, as far as I've seen, at least in my area are the most common furry species.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 29, 2013)

Y'all are just jealous that foxes actually get sum tail :V


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 29, 2013)

im surprised this thread is still going


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> im surprised this thread is still going



I suppose everyone just wants to think about slutty foxes.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose everyone just wants to think about slutty foxes.



I mean, doesn't everyfur think about foxes at some point? :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2013)

Goddamnit guys :c


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose everyone just wants to think about slutty foxes.


i dont doubt it


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 29, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> I mean, doesn't everyfur think about foxes at some point? :V


I'm sure every furry has at some point. I mean honestly, there's a reason that things are called "Foxy"  
[video=youtube;R0KgjQEiME4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0KgjQEiME4[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 29, 2013)

Soooooo slutty


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Soooooo slutty


you're sluttier


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 29, 2013)

Mentova said:


> you're sluttier


Thems yiffin wurds


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Thems yiffin wurds


You just proved that I was right!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 29, 2013)

Youns's better be behavin, foxes be perfectly respectable as sluts :rollseyes:


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a respectable gentlemanly blueberry.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 29, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I am a respectable gentlemanly blueberry.


In the furry mile high club.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> In the furry mile high club.


That would be interesting, fursuits on a plane. Especially if you were mistaken as terrorists. 
*"Breaking news: 2 Men Found Guilty of Terrorism while Yiffing on Plane" 

*_â€‹_


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> In the furry mile high club.




You never know what blue can do.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 30, 2013)

Man, it would be pretty hard to fit a fursuit in your carry-on bag without having to pay extra. And two dudes in fox suits in one of those tiny aircraft bathrooms? Yeeesh.

Yiffing takes more dedication than I realize. Vulpines, this goatcat salutes you! :V


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 30, 2013)

Them fox types sure will go that extra mile :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2013)

Every time I check this thread I am disappointed :C


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Every time I check this thread I am disappointed :C



Stop checking it, m'kay? :V


----------



## badlands (Jan 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Every time I check this thread I am disappointed :C



then you're expecting too much of foxes, lower you're expectations and you'll never be disappointed...


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Every time I check this thread I am disappointed :C




Yeah, definitely not slutty enough. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Stop checking it, m'kay? :V


But I have nothing better to do! :C


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Yeah, definitely not slutty enough. :V



I contest that it's the thread which isn't slutty enough.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I contest that it's the thread which isn't slutty enough.


Clearly, we need more foxes here. And otters, can't forget the otters. Come on, folks! Where is your slut-pride! :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> But I have nothing better to do! :C


Lookit those long slutty locks of yours...


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 30, 2013)

Look at those slutty fangs...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lookit those long slutty locks of yours...





Rivers Bluetail said:


> Look at those slutty fangs...


Whyyyyyyy ;_;


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey, at least they didn't say anything about your slutty nose...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Whyyyyyyy ;_;


Cuz that's the look of a fox getting some bj right there XD


----------



## Joey (Jan 30, 2013)

lol this thread


----------



## Grimpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes... Yes we are...


----------



## badlands (Jan 30, 2013)

Sylvester Fox said:


> lol this thread



you created a monster


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 30, 2013)

A monster of slutty proportions!


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Cuz that's the look of a fox getting some bj right there XD




I will never see Mentova's avatar the same way again...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 30, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I will never see Mentova's avatar the same way again...


You can even see the murry action marks coming from his throat!


----------



## Percy (Jan 30, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I will never see Mentova's avatar the same way again...


Mentova's a fox, it's to be expected.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Cuz that's the look of a fox getting some bj right there XD



But foxes GIVE bjs! They don't receive them!

Also the lines are to show off the fancy collar not that I am getting some! :C


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol XD


----------



## Percy (Jan 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> But foxes GIVE bjs! They don't receive them!


Are you speaking from experience here?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 30, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Clearly, we need more foxes here. And otters, can't forget the otters. Come on, folks! Where is your slut-pride! :V


You ra... We're not sluts. >:[


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> But foxes GIVE bjs! They don't receive them!



I. Beg. To. Differ. :>


----------



## Tigre-Monster (Jan 30, 2013)

By furry stereotype, I'd say foxes used to be, but huskies were all the rage, but then fennecs is also now quite popular. The stereotypes are kind of stupid, though, the fursonas haven't changed much at all, just certain ones have made more prominence as vocal minorities. It's probably dragons that should be voted as the gayest, especially considering Bad Dragon.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 30, 2013)

Tigre-Monster said:


> By furry stereotype, I'd say foxes used to be, but huskies were all the rage, but then fennecs is also now quite popular. The stereotypes are kind of stupid, though, the fursonas haven't changed much at all, just certain ones have made more prominence as vocal minorities. It's probably dragons that should be voted as the gayest, especially considering Bad Dragon.



I'd actually say the dragons are a nice 50/50. A rare quality in the fandom. I remember otters were popular the same time huskies were. I miss them both.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 30, 2013)

Wolves are so generic, but I still love them


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> A lot of over-sexed, sexually submissive, gay furries have fox personas. I guess they have some unique blend of masculinity, femininity, and charm that appeals to a submissive gay's idea of a furry that is attractive and takes the dick, rather than gives it.
> 
> I think a lot of bears are used as the leather daddy, hairy bear type. Same kind of thing.


 Like a BDSM type thing?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 30, 2013)

God damnit  FAF!



This thread.... is getting too kawaii for me! >.<


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 30, 2013)

I... I'm confused.

Are you Toshabi or Corto?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 30, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I... I'm confused.
> 
> Are you Toshabi or Corto?



That question is beyond any mortal...


----------



## Percy (Jan 30, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> God damnit  FAF!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread.... is getting too kawaii for me! >.<


Toshabi is now Corto. What's Corto now?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 30, 2013)

Stop the idle banter already. Discussing a member's way of presenting themselves derails the thread and ultimately will lead to it being locked. 


Anymore discussion about it will result in a warning. Push it any further and I'll start handing out infracs. This is your only warning.



Well, your only warning until you get another warning, so I guess that's really your second to last warning then you get your real final warning.




God being a mod is so stupid and confusing.




Foxes are sluts.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Stop the idle banter already. Discussing a member's way of presenting themselves derails the thread and ultimately will lead to it being locked.
> 
> 
> Anymore discussion about it will result in a warning. Push it any further and I'll start handing out infracs. This is your only warning.
> ...



What are peacocks then?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> What are peacocks then?




Femboys.


----------



## Carta (Jan 31, 2013)

Percy said:


> Toshabi is now Corto. What's Corto now?


Incredibly good looking.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 31, 2013)

Percy said:


> Toshabi is now Corto. What's Corto now?



There was a deal at FAF mart, and we got two Corto's for the price of one.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's curious why foxes are so popular. Of course popular means much higher frequency of featuring in erotica, so I guess that's where the slut thing originates from.



Makes the most sense. What if it was birds? (hypothetical). Creature That is popular with A group will always be seen as *insert preferred word here* by group B, C etc..


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2013)

Ya know, everyone calls foxes sluts but I have yet to see proof. I demand proof!


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 31, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Ya know, everyone calls foxes sluts but I have yet to see proof. I demand proof!


Front page of FA.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 31, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Ya know, everyone calls foxes sluts but I have yet to see proof. I demand proof!



Just go on FA dude. I mean, IRL, mice and rabbits are some the largest sluts. However, it's the humans that add additional meaning to words, like "that girl is looking foxy". The use of the rabbit by playboy also comes to mind. Etc.


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Front page of FA.



i still maintain otters are overtaking foxes


----------



## Symlus (Jan 31, 2013)

badlands said:


> i still maintain otters are overtaking foxes



They are slowly eclipsing the foxes. They will dominate FA eventually, then they move onto dominate the WORLD!!!!1!!!1 :V


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Ya know, everyone calls foxes sluts but I have yet to see proof. I demand proof!



You.


----------



## Percy (Jan 31, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You.


Can't argue with that logic. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2013)

How am I a slut? >=[


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Mentova said:


> How am I a slut? >=[





Mentova said:


> Yes now yiff me tenderly!
> 
> Seriously though I always thought calling your significant other "your mate" and saying that you are ~mated~ was really, really dumb. Then again I find pretty much all furry slang to be terrible. Except yiff. Yiff is the best word ever.
> 
> ...



>:[


----------



## Symlus (Jan 31, 2013)

He's got a point.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

Toshabi....

Where did you find that? I swear to God, I remember it being in one of the general time wasting threads. 

I feel old now.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> >:[



It was clearly a joke! 

(also it was from a thread about "mates" since someone asked)


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Toshabi....
> 
> Where did you find that? I swear to God, I remember it being in one of the general time wasting threads.
> 
> I feel old now.



i think he got it from the quote in my sig.

my most prized quote...


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Mentova said:


> It was clearly a joke!
> 
> (also it was from a thread about "mates" since someone asked)



The lustful look in your eyes sayeth otherwise, that's why you conceal them under thy lids!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The lustful look in your eyes sayeth otherwise, that's why you conceal them under thy lids!



That reminds me of when everyone at AC claimed my badge had bedroom eyes :c


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Perhaps it's just you fighting against your nature. You can only struggle for so long. You'll be a murry purry, yiffy yaffy, foxie woxie in no time at all! 


Resistance is futile!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Just go on FA dude. I mean, IRL, mice and rabbits are some the largest sluts. However, it's the humans that add additional meaning to words, like "that girl is looking foxy". The use of the rabbit by playboy also comes to mind. Etc.



On this subject, there are hardly any mice on FA, to my knowledge.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> On this subject, there are hardly any mice on FA, to my knowledge.



Or rabbits for that matter.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Or rabbits for that matter.



I thought there would be loads of rabbits but there are surprisingly few. I will personally accept a mission of increasing their representation.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 31, 2013)

Dis thread racis'.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Or rabbits for that matter.



I think that's a good thing. I wouldn't be able to stomach this fandom if the front page was covered in Trix rabbit porn.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 31, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I think that's a good thing. I wouldn't be able to stomach this fandom if the front page was covered in Trix rabbit porn.



Me either, that cereal is fucking gross.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2013)

Said cereal is not available in my country.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I think that's a good thing. I wouldn't be able to stomach this fandom if the front page was covered in Trix rabbit porn.



Bet you'd let them fill the main page if it were Caramel bunny. 

:[


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Bet you'd let them fill the main page if it were Caramel bunny.
> 
> :[



Don't give this fandom ideas.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 1, 2013)

It's way too late, what's said is now done


----------



## Riho (Feb 1, 2013)

fbocabral said:


> What's the matter about being a slut anyway?


People know you are a slut, then, and they are always asking you out-
Wait.
Waaaaaaaait.


----------



## badlands (Feb 1, 2013)

Mentova said:


> That reminds me of when everyone at AC claimed my badge had bedroom eyes :c



don't foxes permanently have bedroom eyes?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2013)

badlands said:


> don't foxes permanently have bedroom eyes?


I never have bedroom eyes!

Here is the digital copy of the badge in question: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8246427/


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 1, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I never have bedroom eyes!
> 
> Here is the digital copy of the badge in question: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8246427/




That's the gaze of a total pervert- no, FURVERT! >:[


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 1, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I never have bedroom eyes!
> 
> Here is the digital copy of the badge in question: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8246427/


[video=youtube;6oKUTOLSeMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oKUTOLSeMM[/video]


----------



## Symlus (Feb 1, 2013)

@Green_Knight: I think this song is appropriate for that badge.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2013)

I hate all of you


----------



## Symlus (Feb 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I hate all of you



As you should. I'm gonna sig this.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I hate all of you


Mentova. Pls. We all know that you love the attention.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 2, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Mentova. Pls. We all know that you love the attention.



One day, we're gonna get banned for trolling Mentova too hard. Lol.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> a squirt bottle.


That's what we use for our deaf, half blind dog.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 2, 2013)

catilda lily said:


> That's what we use for our deaf, half blind dog.



That statement was so dead. Why did you bring it back? It is no longer relevant.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> That statement was so dead. Why did you bring it back? It is no longer relevant.


Because I didn't relise I wasn't on the last page when I posted.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 2, 2013)

catilda lily said:


> Because I didn't relise I wasn't on the last page when I posted.



I understand your pain.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I never have bedroom eyes!
> 
> Here is the digital copy of the badge in question: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8246427/



I don't know about bedroom eyes, but the look on his face is kind of like a sleepy, content look. A comfortable look. I like this image.

Then again, sleepy can also look sultry...and vice versa....


----------



## Percy (Feb 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I hate all of you


I love you too o3o


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I don't know about bedroom eyes, but the look on his face is kind of like a sleepy, content look. A comfortable look. I like this image.
> 
> Then again, sleepy can also look sultry...and vice versa....


You all have that look in your eyes, dirty sluts -.- Has there been a contest yet to see the who's the sluttiest member on FAF? I think it's about time :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> You all have that look in your eyes, dirty sluts -.- Has there been a contest yet to see the who's the sluttiest member on FAF? I think it's about time :V



If anyone votes for me I'm banning you.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

Still worth it *Banned*


----------



## skyelar (Feb 2, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Still worth it *Banned*



Agreed. In fact, that would actually increase the odds of people voting. For Mentova.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 2, 2013)

Agreed. Mentova would win just because he's Mentova haha. :grin:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I never have bedroom eyes!
> 
> Here is the digital copy of the badge in question: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8246427/


Look at those pupils, hes rolling his fuzzy balls off! Therefor, bedroom eyes, therefor foxslut.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Agreed. In fact, that would actually increase the odds of people voting. For Mentova.


I'm getting the feeling I'm unwated here ;-; I just wanted to see who's sluttier than Mentova, if anyone *sniffles*


----------



## Symlus (Feb 2, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm getting the feeling I'm unwated here ;-; I just wanted to see who's sluttier than Mentova, if anyone *sniffles*



You're kidding right? They would join you in the voting for Mentova. They are your brothers in arms!


----------



## Anubite (Feb 2, 2013)

I got away for two weeks and this thread is still alive.

LoL


----------



## Symlus (Feb 2, 2013)

Anubite said:


> I got away for two weeks and this thread is still alive.


It's dying slowly. I imagine that it'll be dead by the end of the month.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

"When the power of sluts overcomes the sluts of power, FAF will know peace"


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 2, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> "When the power of sluts overcomes the sluts of power, FAF will know peace"


Start a petition on the congress website and ask the Obama administration to:

"Officially recognise a fox known as "Mentova" or variants of the name on other sites thereof as a 'foxslut'".

I'd sign...


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

We should all sign to make the foxslut a protected species.


----------



## skyelar (Feb 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It's dying slowly. I imagine that it'll be dead by the end of the month.



It cannot die! If it dies, then... then the terrorists win. Yup.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

The terrorists may take our forum, but they will never take our slutty foxes. Unfortunately :V


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 3, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> The terrorists may take our forum, but they will never take our slutty foxes. Unfortunately :V


What do you mean, "unfortunately"? Where would we be without our constant source of blowjobs?! D:


----------



## badlands (Feb 3, 2013)

this thread should be a sticky!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> We should all sign to make the foxslut a protected species.



Endangered even. So threatened that the government has to round them up and send them to breeding camps.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 3, 2013)

As if they needed any incentive to breed. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> As if they needed any incentive to breed. :V



They observe safe sex, like the Panda and the Blue Whale.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> They observe safe sex, like the Panda and the Blue Whale.


Are you crazy? Have you seen blue whales gettin' it on? There isn't a big enough condom in the planet for those hyper-maniacs! D:


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 3, 2013)

They have to be specially imported from a factory in Germany, specifically designed for whale cock.


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Are you crazy? Have you seen blue whales gettin' it on? There isn't a big enough condom in the planet for those hyper-maniacs! D:



Pretty sure the fox would be happy to be a condom.


----------



## Joey (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a Ring Tailed Lemur now, Thanks. 

(I'm not joking)


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, then clearly you still need to change your username to Sylvester Ring Tailed Lemur. Until then, to the slut preserve with you!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 3, 2013)

Please note that not being a fox doesn't mean you're not a slut. All furries are sluts, foxes are just the worst.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2013)

guys I am really drunk after watching the superbowl so I will give 1 (one) blowjob to everyone who asks!


----------



## Percy (Feb 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> guys I am really drunk after watching the superbowl so I will give 1 (one) blowjob to everyone who asks!


And there you have it! Definitive proof that all foxes, even those named Mentova, are sluts.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> And there you have it! Definitive proof that all foxes, even those named Mentova, are sluts.



I'm not hot enough to be a slut


----------



## Percy (Feb 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I'm not hot enough to be a slut


Mentova, you're the hottest fox on FAF, don't deny it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> Mentova, you're the hottest fox on FAF, don't deny it.



you do not know what I look like IRL!


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 4, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Please note that not being a fox doesn't mean you're not a slut. All furries are sluts, foxes are just the worst.




Now cum on, I only gave 3 blowjobs today and one of them wasn't even enjoyable. :/ This is hardly a fair accusation :V


----------



## Percy (Feb 4, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Now cum on, I only gave 3 blowjobs today and one of them wasn't even enjoyable. :/ This is hardly a fair accusation :V


Only 3 blowjobs? Slacker. Get blowing, you slut. :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 4, 2013)

Mentova said:


> you do not know what I look like IRL!



Oh...we don't all look like our avatars? >.> My god. You people could be hideous.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh...we don't all look like our avatars? >.> My god. You people could be hideous.


To mice and mugshots!


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

Wait, wait! Does drunken sluttiness count? If so, then we absolutely must nominate skunks for the slut league! Sure, they aren't quite as popular now as they were in the late 90's and early 00's, but that is a crowd that always held their tails high!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 4, 2013)

I saw a ring tailed lemur at FC Sylvester.  Crazy little fucker.
http://imageshack.us/a/img255/8157/20130118232831.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img90/1157/20130118232830.jpg


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I saw a ring tailed lemur at FC Sylvester.  Crazy little fucker.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img255/8157/20130118232831.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img90/1157/20130118232830.jpg




Wtf does this have to do with this thread?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 4, 2013)

In relation to Sylvester's latest post in the thread.  Quoting is all fucked up on my device right now.
Try reading the latest posts  of the thread instead of being a glamorous sweetie pie ^_^


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

If foxes and huskies are the sluttiest, which are the least slutty?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 4, 2013)

Us otters and pandas.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

The least slutty? Birds. All of them.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Us otters and pandas.


Have you seen otters? They're pretty bad. Pandas can be too. 


Holtzmann said:


> The least slutty? Birds. All of them.


Even with beaks, avians end up pretty slutty.

I'm just going to stop arguing and accept the fact that we're all sexually deviant freaks. Simpler that way.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 4, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Have you seen otters? They're pretty bad. Pandas can be too.


I never seen them being slutty, nope.



Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm just going to stop arguing and accept the fact that we're all sexually deviant freaks. Simpler that way.


Yes, let this thread lie to rest.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Even with beaks, avians end up pretty slutty.


Well, besides the beaks I was more thinking about the severe lack of cock (pun intended) in some species... plus the whole cloaca thing. I mean, sure... a proper anal sex fetish would probably get you past how it works, but they excrete ammonia and that can't smell good.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> In relation to Sylvester's latest post in the thread.  Quoting is all fucked up on my device right now.
> Try reading the latest posts  of the thread instead of being a glamorous sweetie pie ^_^



I read em and your post still doesn't make sense in this topic. That'd be like if I were to randomly say "Ooooo wookit this cwarzy wittle foxy I saw in the forest today ^.^ <pic of foxes taking a dump>" to that cock sucking remark that blue fox dude made. So random.


----------



## Riho (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not a slut, guys.
I just like dick.
And hugs.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 4, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Have you seen otters? They're pretty bad. Pandas can be too.
> 
> Even with beaks, avians end up pretty slutty.



We never get any spotlight though :C  And I found a guide to furry stereotypes: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9360414/ (A smidge nsfw)

It's oddly accurate.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> We never get any spotlight though :C  And I found a guide to furry stereotypes: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9360414/ (A smidge nsfw)
> 
> It's oddly accurate.


Glad there ain't sergals. I don't want to find out what the general community thinks of them, or how fellow sergals ruin the scene by their behaviour


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Glad there ain't sergals. I don't want to find out what the general community thinks of them, or how fellow sergals ruin the scene by their behaviour



If I recall, sergals like vore and their females are creepy pervs :V


----------



## Riho (Feb 4, 2013)

Mentova said:


> If I recall, sergals like vore and their females are creepy pervs :V


Female pervs aren't that creepy.
Although I have seen some sergals kill their mates in art.
Often.
Sergals are cool, but I find that that section of the fandom is where you find a lot of the weirder stuff.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 4, 2013)

Mentova said:


> If I recall, sergals like vore and their females are creepy pervs :V



With heads shaped like a slice of pie/cake, would you expect any different? :V


----------



## Symlus (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not getting involved in this.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 4, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I'm not getting involved in this.



Too late.


Whaddup moonpie?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> With heads shaped like a slice of pie/cake, would you expect any different? :V



Everybody loves pie <3


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> With heads shaped like a slice of pie/cake, would you expect any different? :V



Pie with teeth. Men have had nightmares about this...


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Pie with teeth. Men have had nightmares about this...


I have nightmares about other things with teeth. Pies are easy, just get a knife and slice the damn thing. And when wear its teeth as a necklace.

As a warning to other pies.

... I'm sorry, what were we talking about, again? Oh, right! Sergals! Creepy dudes.


----------



## Riho (Feb 4, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> I have nightmares about other things with teeth. Pies are easy, just get a knife and slice the damn thing. And when wear its teeth as a necklace.


Have you, by any chance, heard of the movie _Teeth_â€‹?


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

Riho said:


> Have you, by any chance, heard of the movie _Teeth_â€‹?


I have heard the groans of people watching it. T'was enough.


----------



## Riho (Feb 4, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> I have heard the groans of people watching it. T'was enough.


It replaced the whale in me nightmares.
'Orrible movie.
Jest 'orrible.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2013)

Riho said:


> Have you, by any chance, heard of the movie _Teeth_â€‹?


I fucking love that movie. It is so funny.


----------



## Riho (Feb 4, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I fucking love that movie. It is so funny. :V



I fixed that for you.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sure I ever want to see that movie. I saw a short clip. I'm not sure what the exact opposite of a boner is, but that's what I had.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 4, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Us otters and pandas.



I call bullshit on otters not being the sluttiest. Otters are cuter than foxes as adults, so ya'll get away with being sluts easier than foxes.



Mayonnaise said:


> I never seen them being slutty, nope.



Obviously you don't know Summercat or go on the IRC room, ever.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 4, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> I call bullshit on otters not being the sluttiest. Otters are cuter than foxes as adults, so ya'll get away with being sluts easier than foxes.
> 
> Obviously you don't know Summercat or go on the IRC room, ever.



Otters get a bad rap.  We're way down on the Furry Slut Spectrum (which means that a lot of us are still pretty slutty, but not by furry standards).


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe I'm just being dense, but how did otters even start getting that stereotype?


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 4, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Otters get a bad rap.  We're way down on the Furry Slut Spectrum (which means that a lot of us are still pretty slutty, but not by furry standards).



Maybe, but I still feel like foxes are scape goats for the biggest sluts. I see way more husky/shepherd/big dog breeds being slutty/promiscuous/in way more porn than foxes. I dunno. Maybe I'm still too new, but I don't feel that foxes are the biggest sluts in the fandom.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess I've never seen a slutty goat. Funny.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 4, 2013)

Can't we all just go back to fursecuting foxes!? :V


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 4, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Can't we all just go back to fursecuting foxes!? :V



Souns like a plan.



BouncyOtter said:


> Maybe I'm just being dense, but how did otters even start getting that stereotype?



I have no clue.


----------



## Riho (Feb 4, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Can't we all just go back to fursecuting foxes!? :V


Nonononooo...
Shh...

None of that, now.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Can't we all just go back to fursecuting foxes!? :V



no :c


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

I say we round all the foxes up into camps and leave them there for a few weeks. We'll see how many more foxes we'll have than when we started.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 4, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I say we round all the foxes up into camps and leave them there for a few weeks. We'll see how many more foxes we'll have than when we started.


I'll place the over/under on the population tripling.  I'll say slightly under.  Any bets?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

Actually, scratch that. Let's round up all the furries and overpopulate most major countries. We could probably quadruple our population in about a year, give or take.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 4, 2013)

I see where this thread is headed and all I have to say is: 

Soylent Green is Foxes!!!! D:<


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 4, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Actually, scratch that. Let's round up all the furries and overpopulate most major countries. We could probably quadruple our population in about a year, give or take.


That could lead to the end of all worlds.


----------



## Azuriel9k (Feb 5, 2013)

just thought i'd throw this out there.. the two major furries i've ever seen (in the recent years) are krystal and renamon.. who also have been called the biggest sluts.
arent they both foxes? well krystal obviously, but isnt rena some type of fox-digimon thing? ive only seen otters pop up a few times and they dont have a video game character or tv monster that you want to screw.. unless i missed something.


----------



## Joey (Feb 5, 2013)

I haven't seen a lot of otter porn, but then again I haven't actually looked around for it either.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd suggest that we take all the slut foxes and otters and give them over to butters. I could use an update for my wardrobe.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I'd suggest that we take all the slut foxes and otters and give them over to butters. I could use an update for my wardrobe.



Toshabi, you're such a wit! 

Here, foxies...here, otters...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

One fox please


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> One fox please



Cumming right up. :3c


----------



## traficalshours (Feb 5, 2013)

I think most foxes are indeed portrayed as wannabee promiscuous types, or full out sluts/whores. This could be due to many contributing factors, including phrases like sly as a fox. 

However, I think otters are more times seen as the sluts, perhaps because they are so often seen as the life size representations instead of average human height while with foxes I have rarely seen then portrayed so small. While the otters maintain the often smaller appearance everything else is larger. I don't even kid when I say larger. For some reason the universal rule is, the larger it is the sluttier you are.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, that clinches it. Blue whales: the sluttiest out there.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 5, 2013)

traficalshours said:


> I think most foxes are indeed portrayed as wannabee promiscuous types, or full out sluts/whores. This could be due to many contributing factors, including phrases like sly as a fox.
> 
> However, I think otters are more times seen as the sluts, perhaps because they are so often seen as the life size representations instead of average human height while with foxes I have rarely seen then portrayed so small. While the otters maintain the often smaller appearance everything else is larger. I don't even kid when I say larger. For some reason the universal rule is, the larger it is the sluttier you are.



The rubbery nature of otters allow them to do some amazing things with only a small size. C:


----------



## badlands (Feb 5, 2013)

Otters are bendy.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 5, 2013)

Bendy and stretchy. Otters are the sexual slinkies of the furry fandom.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 5, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> Obviously you don't know Summercat or go on the IRC room, ever.


I honestly never see this back when I still lurk there. 



Lev1athan said:


> Can't we all just go back to fursecuting foxes!? :V


No! I mean... yes. Let's do that.



Holtzmann said:


> Bendy and stretchy. Otters are the sexual slinkies of the furry fandom.


But ferrets and weasels are slinkier. D:



Butterflygoddess said:


> Here, foxies...here, otters...


Otter fur isn't good butters, go after the foxes. Those are prettier. :y


----------



## BRN (Feb 5, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I honestly never see this back when I still lurk there.
> 
> No! I mean... yes. Let's do that.
> 
> ...




Aww, he's playing hard to get.

It's clear, though, he's just getting hard. Otters.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 5, 2013)

No SIX, I'm not getting hard. >:T


----------



## BRN (Feb 5, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> No SIX, I'm not getting hard. >:T



Your resistance only makes my penis harder.


----------



## skyelar (Feb 5, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> But ferrets and weasels are slinkier. D:



Ferrets don't have the attention span to be proper sluts. You'd get halfway through intercourse and they'd go darting off after something they think they saw out the window.



SIX said:


> Your resistance only makes my penis harder.



http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/6669/29898170.jpg ?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2013)

SIX said:


> Your resistance only makes my penis harder.



Off topic but that screencap always cracks me up.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 5, 2013)

skyelar said:


> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/6669/29898170.jpg ?


It is a line from the hentai series "wordsworth" or something, in which an anthropomorphic horse states said phrase. The screenshot rapidly circulated the net (4chan), becoming an instant favourite among terrible image macros to post. More devout fans of the macro go so far as to download said series and watch it, breaking into celebration and mirth upon reaching the critical moment.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 5, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> It is a line from the hentai series "wordsworth" or something, in which an anthropomorphic horse states said phrase. The screenshot rapidly circulated the net (4chan), becoming an instant favourite among terrible image macros to post. More devout fans of the macro go so far as to download said series and watch it, breaking into celebration and mirth upon reaching the critical moment.




This is my favorite take on the meme: :-D


----------



## Symlus (Feb 5, 2013)

We need to make a Forum Game for memes. I don't know how it'd work, but we need to do it.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 5, 2013)

Image macros are actually banned on FaF (outside of the games subforum), just sayin x:

The reason for this is because they're terrible. And in no way relate to the earth-shattering magnitude of easy that foxes exude.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 5, 2013)

FaF should ban foxes.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> FaF should ban foxes.


And while we're at it, wolves too.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> FaF should ban foxes.


New open spot for the place of den moderator then.....


----------



## Symlus (Feb 5, 2013)

Raptros said:


> New open spot for the place of den moderator then.....



I'd do it. I'm totally slutty enough :V


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 5, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I'd do it. I'm totally slutty enough :V


Since we're both species that stereotypically like vore we shall fight to the death for it. :V


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> FaF should ban foxes.



Let's just ban sluts. :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 5, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> Let's just ban sluts. :V



FAF would cease to exist. :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> FaF should ban foxes.



Over my dead body!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 5, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> FAF would cease to exist. :V



The fandom as a whole would vanish from the face of the earth. :V


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 5, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Over my dead body!


Challenge accepted! :v


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Challenge accepted! :v



I am a finely tuned killing machine. You will not survive.


----------



## badlands (Feb 5, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I am a finely tuned *yiffing* machine. You will not survive.




fixed


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 5, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Over my dead body!



Imma turn your corpse into a 25Â¢ grocery store fuck ride if your death is required for the banning of foxes.

You'll never be forgotten!


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Imma turn your corpse into a 25Â¢ grocery store fuck ride if your death is required for the banning of foxes.
> 
> You'll never be forgotten!



I might actually ride that. Just to say I did.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 5, 2013)

Even dead Mentova can't stop being a slut...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Imma turn your corpse into a 25Â¢ grocery store fuck ride if your death is required for the banning of foxes.
> 
> You'll never be forgotten!


You cannot kill that which has no life.

:V


----------



## badlands (Feb 5, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Even dead Mentova can't stop being a slut...





it's the nature of the fox, they just can't help themselves....


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 5, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You cannot kill that which has no life.
> 
> :V



I had a feeling that you were just another one of Ozriel's ghouls! Goddam death knights.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

Even in death, the ever-promiscuous spirit of the fox seeks the souls of the living to yiff with.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 5, 2013)

I think Toshabi is secretly a fox and is using projection in order to mask his true form. 

But even if he isn't....I've seen quite....spectacular and graphic...depictions of Discord engaging not only in Yiff, but in clopping as well. Being slutty in two fandoms at once? Pansluthood? Hmmm. In terms of absolute sluts, I do believe that we have one far larger than Mentova in our midst. My good sir, you can only hide for so long. >:>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2013)

I donno why you people are sluts. I don't even have any porn of my character that as A: Commissioned by me or B: Meant to be serious!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

It's mostly because it makes us feel good about ourselves because IRL we suck. Isn't that why everyone's slutty?


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 5, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I think Toshabi is secretly a fox and is using projection in order to mask his true form.
> 
> But even if he isn't....I've seen quite....spectacular and graphic...depictions of Discord engaging not only in Yiff, but in clopping as well. Being slutty in two fandoms at once? Pansluthood? Hmmm. In terms of absolute sluts, I do believe that we have one far larger than Mentova in our midst. My good sir, you can only hide for so long. >:>





Discord gets all the bitches. I'm a pimp, not a slut.


----------



## Feralkaite (Feb 5, 2013)

What about demi-foxes, are we sluts?


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Discord gets all the bitches. I'm a pimp, not a slut.



So that picture of discord's cum-soaked anus doesn't count. 

It's called a background check, sweetie, and the internet remembers. The internet knows.....>:>


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait... We can post images in the den?



SIX said:


> Your resistance only makes my penis harder.


Hawt



Rivers Bluetail said:


> Even in death, the ever-promiscuous spirit of the fox seeks the souls of the living to yiff with.


Sounds like a good plot for a bad horror movie.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

Considering you're a wolf too, then yes. You very much enjoy taking it in the face.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 5, 2013)

So all canids are sluts?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

Once again, we all are. But vulpines and canids are the worst. Duh :V


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 5, 2013)

You guys....

Here's what it comes down to. The *Universal Truth:*

If it's cute, it's a slut. Foxes, huskies, otters, felines, ferrets...whatever the case may be, the cuter you are, the more of a slut you certainly must be.

Correlation: The cuter something is, the more popular it is. The more popular it is, the more chance for stereotypes. :>


----------



## Feralkaite (Feb 5, 2013)

Dang that doesnt leave me with many career options


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 5, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Once again, we all are. But vulpines and canids are the worst. Duh :V


Ehh vulpines are a group within canids.



Fox_720B said:


> You guys....
> 
> Here's what it comes down to. The *Universal Truth:*
> 
> ...


NO! D:



Feralkaite said:


> Dang that doesnt leave me with many career options


Try modelling. You can look slutty without people judging.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 5, 2013)

All canids are sluts, but not all sluts are canids.  And foxes are Kings of Slut. :V


----------



## Feralkaite (Feb 5, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> All canids are sluts, but not all sluts are canids.  And foxes are Kings of Slut.


, yah ok, I havnt thought a slutty thought in my life  ^_^â€¦..


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> You guys....
> 
> Here's what it comes down to. The *Universal Truth:*
> 
> ...


So, what I'm getting out of this is that we're all sexual deviants and we spend too much time yiffing. Got it.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 5, 2013)

Feralkaite said:


> , yah ok, I havnt thought a slutty thought in my life  ^_^â€¦..



This thread is not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 5, 2013)

Feralkaite said:


> , yah ok, I havnt thought a slutty thought in my life  ^_^â€¦..




And yet, you're a furry.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> And yet, you're a furry.


My thoughts exactly.  Something doesn't add up here.


----------



## Percy (Feb 5, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> If it's cute, it's a slut. Foxes, huskies, otters, felines, ferrets...whatever the case may be, the cuter you are, the more of a slut you certainly must be.


...fuck. Pun intended.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 5, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> So, what I'm getting out of this is that we're all sexual deviants and we spend too much time yiffing. Got it.




Didn't see a :V Nope. What I'm saying is that there's a striking correlation between those species considered sluts and those species considered cute....and cute species tend to become quite popular simply for the virtue of being cute and appealing on a mass level to mass amounts of people. So it becomes highly visible. 

The more well known something is, the more people have an "opinion" about it, or a stereotype. So, to tie into the original post waaaay back at the beginning...Foxes are considered sluts because Foxes were cute enough to become popular enough to become drawn in every sexual scenario possibly imaginable on FA, and enough people saw this to form a widespread opinion on such. And at cons the ratio of foxes to other creatures also spurs opinions in much the same sense that rabbits receive when large populations exist. Sluts.

That's the non-sarcastic part of my post.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 5, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I donno why you people are sluts. I don't even have any porn of my character that as A: Commissioned by me or B: Meant to be serious!



:C Porn of characters isn't slutty. >.> It's sexy yet elegant. Like that titanic movie.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxes banging like no other. Definitely elegant. :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 5, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Foxes banging like no other. Definitely elegant. :V



No furry is as ritzy as a peacock. We own that shit. :V


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

Even the name implies sluttiness  I'm starting to think telling my mother to look into the furry fandom was not a great idea :V


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 5, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Even the name implies sluttiness  I'm starting to think telling my mother to look into the furry fandom was not a great idea :V



Maybe she'll realize that she needs to unleash her inner foxiefluff and get herself some.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 6, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> Maybe she'll realize that she needs to unleash her inner foxiefluff and get herself some.


*vomits* Wh-y... oh god why this was a mistake 
*sobs* 
So, how 'bout them peacocks. Right...


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 6, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> *vomits* Wh-y... oh god why this was a mistake
> *sobs*
> So, how 'bout them peacocks. Right...



What, afraid your moms a MILY? -evil grin-


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't forget about me *smirks* I'm a WYMCPGIBWBIYDIOBIDLME 

*Wolf you might consider possible getting in bed with but if you don't it's okay because I don't like myself either.

Yiff party!


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a reformed fox. I don't yiff.

Seriously, none of my anthro characters have done any of that. My fox characters being in that sort of situation...seriously wigs me right the fuck out.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 6, 2013)

... Seriously? Something has to be wrong here. What kind of furry doesn't go sex crazy over everything? 

What is this I don't even 

:V


----------



## AviFox (Feb 6, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> ... Seriously? Something has to be wrong here. What kind of furry doesn't go sex crazy over everything?
> 
> What is this I don't even
> 
> :V



All furries go sex crazy over everything... especially foxies :3

The only kind of furry that doesn't is the furry thats lying ^^


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 6, 2013)

The very word "foxies" makes some of us orgasm....

_â€‹say it again...._


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 6, 2013)

Foxgasm.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 6, 2013)

I possess a bit of dirty aert for my fagsona but it was for the lulz/funsies, really.

There's one old-ass one that was soft as hell, but actually srs. And _gay_. But I can't find it, god dammit.

Not that I'm showing any of you, _gosh_.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I possess a bit of dirty aert for my fagsona but it was for the lulz/funsies, really.
> 
> There's one old-ass one that was soft as hell, but actually srs. And _gay_. But I can't find it, god dammit.
> 
> Not that I'm showing any of you, _gosh_.





Imma commission train porn of your fursona and share it with the world if you don't share what you already have.

I know a guy who knows a guy who knows a fag who will draw it.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 6, 2013)

Is said fag who would draw it be you? :V


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 6, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Is said fag who would draw it be you? :V




â€‹RUDE!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry ;-; I'm gonna go cry now. I feel bad for offending anyone on the internet. You are indeed not a fag, and I apologize for any sadness and / or damages I have caused you. Make up hug?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 6, 2013)

This has become one of the greatest threads of all time.


----------



## Percy (Feb 6, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> â€‹RUDE!


You've offended Toshabi. You done fucked up.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't do something to me that I'll enjoy.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys are hilarious.

 Y'all really know how to make a thread feel special... in a *hypothetical kinda way *of course.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 6, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm so sorry ;-; I'm gonna go cry now. I feel bad for offending anyone on the internet. You are indeed not a fag, and I apologize for any sadness and / or damages I have caused you. Make up hug?


SARCASM!? AIMED AT ME!? GO CLIMB A WALL OF DICKS, WOLFFAG!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 6, 2013)

I like that I have a fox friend who defies the slutty stereotype.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 6, 2013)

...........oh my.....


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 6, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> SARCASM!? AIMED AT ME!? GO CLIMB A WALL OF DICKS, WOLFFAG!


That's a new one.  I'm trying to picture what it would be like to climb a wall of dicks.  Sounds challenging.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Riho (Feb 6, 2013)

I have to know: what is the opinion on a hyena, besides the obvious (insane laughter, insanity, etc.)


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 6, 2013)

Riho said:


> I have to know: what is the opinion on a hyena, besides the obvious (insane laughter, insanity, etc.)



All canids are generally grouped into the slut category.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 6, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> All canids are generally grouped into the slut category.



Haha sucks to be you guys


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 6, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> Haha sucks to be you guys



I feel their pain.  Otters have been unfairly deemed sluts.


----------



## Riho (Feb 6, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> All canids are generally grouped into the slut category.



Dammit.
I thought that becoming a hyena would merely categorize me as insane.
At least most furries are slightly insane.
The trick is finding one who's insanity matches yours~


----------



## Strawberry (Feb 6, 2013)

why can't foxes be sluts?


----------



## Riho (Feb 6, 2013)

Strawberry said:


> why can't foxes be sluts?



Funnily enough, that never even occurred to me.
Why can't us canids be slutty slutmeisters?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 6, 2013)

Riho said:


> I have to know: what is the opinion on a hyena, besides the obvious (insane laughter, insanity, etc.)




Almost always a badboy/girl.


----------



## Riho (Feb 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Almost always a badboy/girl.



I'm a bad badboy.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 7, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm a bad badboy.



Oh, murr. Can't have too many of those on this forum. 

:V


----------



## Day Coydog (Feb 7, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> All canids are generally grouped into the slut category.


I don't think coydogs are allowed to be grouped in with this, we are too busy being bad-asses to be sluts.

Caution... lame joke ahead:

I.. am not.. a fox (but I like to do it)

...Sorry, but it had to be done.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 7, 2013)

Shaddup ur a pony. You're obsessed with always dressing in style while you spin on a chair while you paint your nails.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 7, 2013)

A wall of dicks. Sounds like a rejected Magic: The Gathering card.



Riho said:


> Dammit.
> I thought that becoming a hyena would merely categorize me as insane.
> At least most furries are slightly insane.
> The trick is finding one who's insanity matches yours~


Actually, being a hyena qualifies you as insane, slut and dickgirl-lover.

Hey, I don't make the rules!


----------



## Day Coydog (Feb 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Shaddup ur a pony. You're obsessed with always dressing in style while you spin on a chair while you paint your nails.


Oh, yes, sorry, To'bi, I just looked at Day's business card and it says "Day Emay Eray - Pony"


----------



## Demensa (Feb 7, 2013)

So what you guys are trying to tell me is that by wanting to make a fox character, I'm _actually _just subconsciously attempting to express my inner sluttiness?   


:V


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 7, 2013)

Demensa said:


> So what you guys are trying to tell me is that by wanting to make a fox character, I'm _actually _just subconsciously attempting to express my inner sluttiness?
> 
> 
> :V



Pretty much. Apparently foxes are the new symbol of slut pride.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 7, 2013)

Riho said:


> I have to know: what is the opinion on a hyena, besides the obvious (insane laughter, insanity, etc.)


Subby males? 



PsychicOtter said:


> All canids are generally grouped into the slut category.


They're feliforms but... yeah those are horndogs as well, apparently.



Riho said:


> Funnily enough, that never even occurred to me.
> Why can't us canids be slutty slutmeisters?


You guys already are!


Tignatious said:


> Pretty much. Apparently foxes are the new symbol of slut pride.


Foxes are the old and current symbol. :3



PsychicOtter said:


> That's a new one.  I'm trying to picture  what it would be like to climb a wall of dicks.  Sounds challenging.   Any thoughts?


Like this? NSFW
I think there's lots of footing and places to grab so it wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Nothing (Feb 7, 2013)

why are people even contemplating the idea of foxes attaining slut status? wtf is wrong with you people


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing said:


> why are people even contemplating the idea of foxes attaining slut status? wtf is wrong with you people



You dare speaketh against the teachings of Tosh!?!



Begone, furfag! I cast you off into the blight! I name you unclean.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2013)

Toshabi is a closet fox.


Hense why he's so aggressive on the subject.


----------



## Percy (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing said:


> why are people even contemplating the idea of foxes attaining slut status? wtf is wrong with you people


Read the previous 30 pages of this thread and you'll find your answer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Imma commission train porn of your fursona and share it with the world if you don't share what you already have.
> 
> I know a guy who knows a guy who knows a fag who will draw it.



But why commish when you can draw it ;m;

and I wouldn't actually mind showing tbh, it's just that I cannot find it anywhere. :C


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Feb 7, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> ...........oh my.....


^^this is my general response to this thread (And,im a Fox,oh no :V)


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 7, 2013)

Benjaminhusky said:


> ^^this is my general response to this thread (And,im a Fox,oh no :V)


"Benjaminhusky".

...

Misquoting fox indeed.

Off to the slut fields with you, slut! If there is one thing we will not abide is foxes in disguise! D:


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 7, 2013)

Well. Fox was my first choice. Later I decided I want to be a cat. I even considered having two fursonas: a cat and a fox. So according to what I just read I'm a murry purry, yiffy yaffy, slutty, cocksucking pervert. There's no hope for me.

So, foxes are sluts? Let me check in the mirror... yes.


----------



## AviFox (Feb 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> The very word "foxies" makes some of us orgasm....
> 
> _â€‹say it again...._



so true :3


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 8, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> Well. Fox was my first choice. Later I decided I want to be a cat. I even considered having two fursonas: a cat and a fox. So according to what I just read I'm a murry purry, yiffy yaffy, slutty, cocksucking pervert. There's no hope for me.
> 
> So, foxes are sluts? Let me check in the mirror... yes.



What kind of cat?
If you are a snow mew kitty such as in your avatar you are a femboi. :3c


----------



## Demensa (Feb 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But why commish when you can draw it ;m;
> 
> and I wouldn't actually mind showing tbh, it's just that I cannot find it anywhere. :C



YOU MUST FIND IT!

...not that I want to see or anything... but... um. yeah...


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 8, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> What kind of cat?
> If you are a snow mew kitty such as in your avatar you are a femboi. :3c


Oh god. 

Yeah. I'm a snow mew kitty. It's scary how much you can find out about a person just by looking at his fursona. 
Not sure if I want to know but what would you tell about a tiger? My fursona is partially white tiger.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 8, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> Oh god.
> 
> Yeah. I'm a snow mew kitty. It's scary how much you can find out about a person just by looking at his fursona.
> Not sure if I want to know but what would you tell about a tiger? My fursona is partially white tiger.



Lame.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 8, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> Oh god.
> 
> Yeah. I'm a snow mew kitty. It's scary how much you can find out about a person just by looking at his fursona.
> Not sure if I want to know but what would you tell about a tiger? My fursona is partially white tiger.



Regular tigers are more dom, white snow leopards are the lean femboi ones though. >:v


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 8, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Regular tigers are more dom, white snow leopards are the lean femboi ones though. >:v


murry purry, yiffy yaffy, slutty, cocksucking, femboi
God help me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2013)

Considering I ain't got nones reactshuns from the 'Shabi, my assumptions iz correct.
*

Toshthrobby* _is _indeed a closet slu*ahem*fox.






Ya clap havin Jizzabel.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 8, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> murry purry, yiffy yaffy, slutty, cocksucking, femboi
> God help me.


There's no helping you now, it's too late :V 
You might as well sit back and enjoy it, because you're not allowed to leave. It's like the freemasons, or a mothers' club.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Considering I ain't got nones reactshuns from the 'Shabi, my assumptions iz correct.
> *
> 
> Toshthrobby* _is _indeed a closet slu*ahem*fox.
> ...



Toshabi's made up of all kinda animals. A fox might've slipped though I suppose...


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 8, 2013)

That's it, this thread has totally inspired me. I'll start working immediately of 50 Shades of Fox. :3


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 8, 2013)

Or 50 shades of fur. If that ever sells well in book stores, you can literally have everything I own.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 8, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Or 50 shades of fur. If that ever sells well in book stores, you can literally have everything I own.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 8, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> Challenge accepted.




What if he only owns a toothbrush and uses the library computer to post on FAF?


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> What if he only owns a toothbrush and uses the library computer to post on FAF?


Well, then Tig will be a toothbrush and some pocket lint richer!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 8, 2013)

Or I might have a giant house, a few hundred thousand in cash and lifetime passes to AC...

Not really. I don't actually have any of those things. Or a toothbrush. Or a library card.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 8, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Or I might have a giant house, a few hundred thousand in cash and lifetime passes to AC...
> 
> Not really. I don't actually have any of those things. Or a toothbrush. Or a library card.



Your breath must smell awful :V


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Considering I ain't got nones reactshuns from the 'Shabi, my assumptions iz correct.
> *
> 
> Toshthrobby* _is _indeed a closet slu*ahem*fox.
> ...



Was Toshthrobby really the best you could come up with, Mr. Munch?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Your breath must smell awful :V


Alas, 'tis true. I have not seen the beautiful bristles of a brush of the dental sort since I was a mere boy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Was Toshthrobby really the best you could come up with, Mr. Munch?


It was late you fox gobbler you.


And besides your just jelly cuz your not in a band.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It was late you fox gobbler you.
> 
> 
> And besides your just jelly cuz your not in a band.


Fox gobbler you say? ;3


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Fox gobbler you say? ;3


Yeah, apparently you enjoy gobbling up foxes. Fox vore?


----------



## WolfHiro (Feb 9, 2013)

wow, gone for a week and a half and you guys post 10 pages XD I knew I wasnt the only one who enjoyed this thread XD

Also, fox gobbler, capitol name XD


----------



## Riho (Feb 9, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> wow, gone for a week and a half and you guys post 10 pages XD I knew I wasnt the only one who enjoyed this thread XD
> 
> Also, fox gobbler, capitol name XD



LEAVE WHILE YE CAN!
THIS THREAD IS SAFE FOR NO CANINE!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 9, 2013)

Riho said:


> LEAVE WHILE YE CAN!
> THIS THREAD IS SAFE FOR NO CANINE!



Or otter for that matter.


----------



## badlands (Feb 9, 2013)

this thread isn't safe for anyone or anything.

although wolves seem to be getting away with it...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Yeah, apparently you enjoy gobbling up foxes. Fox vore?



WHAT IF I LIKE IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!?!? ;3


----------



## WolfHiro (Feb 9, 2013)

Wolves always get away with it, we do what we please haha


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 9, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Wolves always get away with it, we do what we please haha



Yeah, and otters are accused of sluttiness at every turn >:[


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 9, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Yeah, and otters are accused of sluttiness at every turn >:[


Well their twisting ability certainly does help them with those turns....


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 9, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Well their twisting ability certainly does help them with those turns....


Well that is a valuable asset, but it doesn't make us sluts. :V


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 9, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Well that is a valuable asset, but it doesn't make us sluts. :V


But makes them more flexible ones. :V


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> WHAT IF I LIKE IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!?!? ;3


THEN I'M GONNA EAT YOU K?!?!


WolfHiro said:


> Wolves always get away with it, we do what we please haha


We really do, there's too many of us to be out-classed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 9, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Well that is a valuable asset, but it doesn't make us sluts. :V



Dare I mention the fact that they seem to have a "magic storage unit"? They can always fit huge packages in there.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Dare I mention the fact that they seem to have a "magic storage unit"? They can always fit huge packages in there.


You can't really fault them for that, it's standard issue on _all _furry characters.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 9, 2013)

If it weren't, it would make fursuiting in public VERY different.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> THEN I'M GONNA EAT YOU K?!?!
> 
> We really do, there's too many of us to be out-classed.


OK! ;3


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 10, 2013)

This thread seems popular. It should be a sticky. :v


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 10, 2013)

This thread is already VERY sticky :V


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It was late you fox gobbler you.
> 
> 
> And besides your just jelly cuz your not in a band.



YOUR MUSIC SUCKS YOU FOX FONDLER.


----------



## badlands (Feb 11, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> This thread is already VERY sticky :V



What do you expect when you have foxes and otters in the same place?   :v


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 11, 2013)

badlands said:


> What do you expect when you have foxes and otters in the same place?   :v


I can't say that before 10PM, can I? :shock:


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 11, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> I can't say that before 10PM, can I? :shock:



:shock:

Actually, that's just as long as you don't make too much noise in the restroom. You don't wanna get mommy and daddy concerned. :shock:


:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## badlands (Feb 11, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> I can't say that before 10PM, can I? :shock:



moderate to industrial strength sluttyness ?


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 11, 2013)

What I'm getting from this thread:

-If you're a furry, you're a slut.
-If you're a canine of some sort, you're even more of a slut.
-If you're a fox, you're the sluttiest of the slut bags.
-If you're an otter, no one cares that you're a slut because you're so cute.
-Pandas an avians are the least sluttiest in the fandom. Possibly because no one care.

:v Did I miss anything?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 11, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> What I'm getting from this thread:
> 
> -If you're a furry, you're a slut.
> -If you're a canine of some sort, you're even more of a slut.
> ...


Aside from that minor mistake, you basically got it down.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Aside from that minor mistake, you basically got it down.



Oh, Psychic...I see your still in the denial stage. Come on over to the avian side. We're all a bunch of prudes.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 11, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh, Psychic...I see your still in the denial stage. Come on over to the avian side. We're all a bunch of prudes.


Never!  Otters rule the world!  That's why there are so many otter moderators.


----------



## Troj (Feb 11, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh, Psychic...I see your still in the denial stage. Come on over to the avian side. We're all a bunch of prudes.



Well, of course--you can't be that slutty, when you just have a cloaca .

I kid, I kid. Please don't peck me!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 11, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> What I'm getting from this thread:
> -Pandas an avians are the least sluttiest in the fandom. Possibly because no one care.


Pandas aren't slutty? I thought they were.


----------



## badlands (Feb 11, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Pandas aren't slutty? I thought they were.



all bears are


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2013)

badlands said:


> all bears are


The difference is that foxes take 100% of a million dicks because they're sluts, and bears take 100% of every dick they can get because they don't get any ever.


----------



## Troj (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm lost in space! You damn dirty apes!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 11, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> YOU FOX FONDLER.


Only on the weekends!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Only on the weekends!



Everyone's working for the weekend, no?


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Only on the weekends days that end in y!



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 11, 2013)

Can we just kill this thread and be done with it? Then I'll make hundreds of thousands of references to it. And the noobies will get all pissed at me.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 11, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Can we just kill this thread and be done with it? Then I'll make hundreds of thousands of references to it. And the noobies will get all pissed at me.



No we can not.  This is the greatest thread of all time.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, like it or not, I'm not sure this is going to go away too soon.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 11, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Yeah, like it or not, I'm not sure this is going to go away too soon.



At least it's entertaining.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 11, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> Fixed it for you.


Soon enough XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Soon enough XD



OR IS IT!?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> OR IS IT!?


DUN DUN DUNNNNNNN


----------



## badlands (Feb 12, 2013)

this thread will live forever in our hearts!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2013)

this thread is shit

#unpopularopinions


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh you


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> this thread is shit
> 
> #unpopularopinions



Hey, Gibby. You're a fox. :3c


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

He's the fox of foxes.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Can we just kill this thread and be done with it? Then I'll make hundreds of thousands of references to it. And the noobies will get all pissed at me.



How about we kill you and be done with you, pie head?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> He's the fox of foxes.



I thought that was me! >:C


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Oop, I dun fucked up cuz


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Foxes are sluts? Mostly yes, same as husky"s and dragons  Been 9 years in the fandom and I actually kept track on stuff like this XD  And yes, mostly they are gay. XD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I thought that was me! >:C



No, no. You're the king of Yiff Mountain. 



Daggerjaw Bloodwolf said:


> Foxes are sluts? Mostly yes, same as husky"s and dragons  Been 9 years in the fandom and I actually kept track on stuff like this XD  And yes, mostly they are gay. XD



Dragons!!!!! There are always involved in sex scenes so that's gotta count for something.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Dragons!!!!! There are always involved in sex scenes so that's gotta count for something.




Dragons are just the stands with which we exhibit the most exotic of cocks

for foxes to enjoy


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2013)

SIX said:


> Dragons are just the stands with which we exhibit the most exotic of cocks
> 
> for foxes to enjoy


It's true! I cannot resist dragon cocks!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Dragons do have some shapely cocks.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 12, 2013)

*ear perk* 
Hey guys. :3c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Hey, Gibby. You're a fox. :3c



I actually have six different characters that happen to be some kind of fox.

I am the foxiest of them all.



Mentova said:


> I thought that was me! >:C



no me



Mentova said:


> It's true! I cannot resist dragon cocks!



I think I have an incriminating Second Life screenshot concerning this somewhere on my hard drive.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I actually have six different characters that happen to be some kind of fox.
> 
> I am the foxiest of them all.
> 
> ...


Oh second life, I've some pretty interesting screenies of that one :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Sometimes I miss SL, met lots of slutty foxies on there XD.
The best was going to some random island with humans and have our furry avatars bang in public and getting banned lol.  Fun times, but it got old and SL changed and got lame.


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahahahah XD True.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The best was going to some random island with humans and have our furry avatars bang in public and getting banned


Basically furry SL in a nutshell.
Equally fun is to go on a weird ass fetish place and laugh your bits off at the guys who seriously use it


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> It's true! I cannot resist dragon cocks!


Don't give me ideas, :V :V :V :V


----------



## Troj (Feb 12, 2013)

Do dragons have hemipenes, like snakes? Is that why they're so irresistible?


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

Troj said:


> Do dragons have hemipenes, like snakes? Is that why they're so irresistible?


Not all reptiles do, crocs for example. So it's up to the artist. I don't like furry porn but it's hard to not notice it.

But this thread is just pure gold.


----------



## Troj (Feb 12, 2013)

I was just figuring that people usually love getting two for the price of one. :V


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

Troj said:


> I was just figuring that people usually love getting two for the price of one. :V


Damn I was going to make that joke...


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

What the ...?

Well, at least knots aren't complicated. All of these new words to me about Dragon dicks, and no explanation.


----------



## Troj (Feb 12, 2013)

So, *Bambi*, you're saying the discussion on dragon dicks has been all for "knot?" :V

Seriously--a "hemipenis" is a two-headed penis, often seen in snakes. Other reptiles, like crocodilians and chelonians (turtles etc.) don't have them.

And now you know. And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't echidinas have a quad-penis or something like that?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 12, 2013)

How on earth does one use _that? _


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 12, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> How on earth does one use _that? _



I have no clue.  Sounds intense.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Mirror mirror on the wall, whos the sluttiest fox of them all? Mentova


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mirror mirror on the wall, whos the sluttiest fox of them all? Mentova



You need a magic mirror to tell you that?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

APPARENTLY SO!!

*runs off crying*


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> APPARENTLY SO!!
> 
> *runs off crying*


Why do you need a mirror when you can just have me? :v 
Believe me, I'm an expert. I attended the Fieldsworth School of the Art of Promiscuity and Sexual Intensity. I'm not sure it was an accredited school though, it was just me and some dragon....


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 12, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Why do you need a mirror when you can just have me? :v
> Believe me, I'm an expert. I attended the Fieldsworth School of the Art of Promiscuity and Sexual Intensity. I'm not sure it was an accredited school though, it was just me and some dragon....


Were foxes discussed at this university?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Don't give me ideas, :V :V :V :V



Ohbby! :V

...I am a terrible person ;_;


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Ohbby! :V
> 
> ...I am a terrible person ;_;


You should be...

You're a fox, dammit! :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> You should be...
> 
> You're a fox, dammit! :V



Don't say that!! :C There's been a ton of hookers with a heart of gold in our history.

 And Minty's the most golden of all. :V


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Don't say that!! :C There's been a ton of hookers with a heart of gold in our history.
> 
> And Minty's the most golden of all. :V


Speaking from experience then? :V


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Don't echidinas have a quad-penis or something like that?



 Kangeroos have three vaginas.



Rivers Bluetail said:


> How on earth does one use _that? _



You use two at a time and the other two shut down.

Don't ask me how on earth that's in line with natural selection, but it's true.

#sageofpenis


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 12, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Were foxes discussed at this university?


Yep, there was a whole class on it. "Foxes 101: Inside a Fox (in more ways than one) 


SIX said:


> You use two at a time and the other two shut down.
> 
> Don't ask me how on earth that's in line with natural selection, but it's true.
> 
> #sageofpenis


I always thought it would be more like one at a time, and it's like a tag team. But with cocks.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't tell if this thread is awful or not.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I can't tell if this thread is awful or not.



I think its both.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I can't tell if this thread is awful or not.



It's a thread on FAF.

... in _The Den_ :roll:

That said, if you set the bar right there it might be somewhere near average.


----------



## badlands (Feb 12, 2013)

for a den thread this is well above standard


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

Ricky said:


> It's a thread on FAF.
> 
> ... in _The Den_ :roll:
> 
> That said, if you set the bar right there it might be somewhere near average.


I'm not an oldfag :V so you might be able to enlighten me.

There has been worse threads than this????


----------



## Azure (Feb 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I'm not an oldfag :V so you might be able to enlighten me.
> 
> There has been worse threads than this????


yeah this thread is pretty on topic and tame compared to how it used to be.


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Feb 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I can't tell if this thread is awful or not.


well,you seem to have made it better


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

Azure said:


> yeah this thread is pretty on topic and tame compared to how it used to be.



Back before every other thread was WHAT WOULD IT BE LIKE IF POOF UR SUDDENLY UR FURSONA IRL or a call out thread.


Thank god for stickies


My favorites would have to be when the occasional diaper fur would make a sob thread about being made fun of.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I'm not an oldfag :V so you might be able to enlighten me.
> 
> There has been worse threads than this????



I still remember the one with that guy who claimed to be starting a rl "pride". He wanted both sexes of every orientation in it too. The thing that made that a special one was the fact that he wanted the women to go out and work while the men sat around for "moral support and sexual pleasure". 

It's still not the creepiest Den thread, but it was the most insulting.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I still remember the one with that guy who claimed to be starting a rl "pride". He wanted both sexes of every orientation in it too. The thing that made that a special one was the fact that he wanted the women to go out and work while the men sat around for "moral support and sexual pleasure".
> 
> It's still not the creepiest Den thread, but it was the most insulting.



Oh God.  That's so weird.  I miss the times when I didn't know people like this existed.


----------



## Percy (Feb 12, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Oh God.  That's so weird.  I miss the times when I didn't know people like this existed.


Yeah, it's unfortunate that crazy people exist in the world...


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> Yeah, it's unfortunate that furries exist in the world...




Couldn't agree any more.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Well if you're a *TRUE FURRY* then it's alright.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Well if you're a *TRUE FURRY* then it's alright.



I'm a TWUE FURRIE =^_^=


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Demensa (Feb 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Well if you're a *TRUE FURRY* then it's alright.



But how do I begin my illustrious quest to become a* TRUE *Furry?!


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 13, 2013)

Demensa said:


> But how do I begin my illustrious quest to become a* TRUE *Furry?!


Master the art of fellatio.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 14, 2013)

Demensa said:


> But how do I begin my illustrious quest to become a* TRUE *Furry?!


Walk all fours, sniff peoples' butts. They're usually ok with it if you explain that you're an animal.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if you are still discussing this slut thing but I think I kinda explained this in "Must everyone be so sexual" thread. Just replace "anthropomorphic creature" or "anthropomorph" with "fox".

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/131845-Must-everyone-be-so-sexual?p=3152403#post3152403


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 14, 2013)

^ or you can simply google search furry fox


----------



## Azure (Feb 14, 2013)

wtf this thread is 900 posts long about foxes being sluts.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 14, 2013)

Azure said:


> wtf this thread is 900 posts long about foxes being sluts.


Nope. 10% of it is. The rest is actually bashing other species and generic talk.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 14, 2013)

Just had a thought. Foxes make up the majority of the fandom...and they're sluts. 

The majority of the fandom are sluts then. Furry pride?


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 14, 2013)

Poor thread. It was gathering up its things and getting ready to lay down for a peaceful death... and then folks yank it out of its grave and force it to dance for our amusement. Ah, well.

Foxes: sluts by nature, megasluts by vocation.

(Dance thread, dance!)


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 14, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Poor thread. It was gathering up its things and getting ready to lay down for a peaceful death... and then folks yank it out of its grave and force it to dance for our amusement. Ah, well.
> 
> Foxes: sluts by nature, megasluts by vocation.
> 
> (Dance thread, dance!)


The foxes should pole-dance, to make them feel more at home.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 15, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Walk all fours, sniff peoples' butts. They're usually ok with it if you explain that you're an animal.



Thanks for the advice man!

I only got punched in the face three times today! ^_^


 ...And I seriously doubt this thread will die anytime soon.  Just look at the view count and post count... in the space of about 5 weeks.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 15, 2013)

We have to get to 1,000


----------



## Hewge (Feb 16, 2013)

Did you predict it to reach 1000? Being psychic and all.


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> We have to get to 1,000



yes we do.

foxes: fluffy sluts
otters: bendy sluts
bears: just desperate


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 16, 2013)

Come on, guys! Just a few more insulting generalizations and butthurt responses! We can do it! 

Also, I would like to put forward bunnies as _enormous _sluts who only get away with it by not being _quite _as bendy as otters.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 16, 2013)

Rabbits are for foot fetishers.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 16, 2013)

I thought those were kangaroos?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 16, 2013)

Kangaroos, rabbits... They all got big feets, big ears, and jump around.

They are practically the same animal!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 16, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> We have to get to 1,000


What do we get when we reach that? An orgy? :|


----------



## BRN (Feb 16, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> What do we get when we reach that? An orgy? :|



well, the number 1000 has three spare holes in it.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 16, 2013)

SIX said:


> well, the number 1000 has three spare holes in it.


Wait, wouldn't it mean 1000 is a female number? Sheesh, that won't do. We all know foxes are gay sluts, no exceptions.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 16, 2013)

badlands said:


> yes we do.
> otters: bendy sluts


False.


Hewge said:


> Did you predict it to reach 1000? Being psychic and all.


Of course.  My psychic powers never fail me.


Mayonnaise said:


> What do we get when we reach that? An orgy? :|


Seems appropriate.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 16, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Wait, wouldn't it mean 1000 is a female number? Sheesh, that won't do. We all know foxes are gay sluts, no exceptions.


I don't know... The number "1" looks phallic. That's good enough for them. :v


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I don't know... The number "1" looks phallic. That's good enough for them. :v



so it's a herm?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 16, 2013)

badlands said:


> so it's a herm?



Looks that way. I'm never going to see that number in the same way again.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, I think this one is appropriate enough for this thread. *Rated mature*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 16, 2013)

Azure said:


> wtf this thread is 900 posts long about foxes being sluts.


Isn't it fantastic?!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Oh yeah, I think this one is appropriate enough for this thread. *Rated mature*



I wish all bathrooms were male/female/sluts :C


----------



## Noelle Snow (Feb 16, 2013)

I always thought cats were sluttier than foxes. Guess this thread proves me wrong.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 16, 2013)

Noelle Snow said:


> I always thought cats were sluttier than foxes. Guess this thread proves me wrong.


Yep, all 37 pages of it.


----------



## Percy (Feb 16, 2013)

Noelle Snow said:


> I always thought cats were sluttier than foxes. Guess this thread proves me wrong.


I'm not a slut. :c

...at least, not as slutty as a fox. x.x


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 16, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm not a slut. :c
> 
> ...at least, not as slutty as a fox. x.x


That's exactly how I feel about otters.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 16, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Oh yeah, I think this one is appropriate enough for this thread. *Rated mature*



I fucking love that piece. The rabbit thing gets me to laugh every time. 



Noelle Snow said:


> I always thought cats were sluttier than foxes. Guess this thread proves me wrong.



Don't confuse sexier for sluttier.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 16, 2013)

Aren't otters like... sex slinkies?



PsychicOtter said:


> That's exactly how I feel about otters.



You're an otter, and you're psychic. This means you can foresee peoples desires and be exponentially more slutty.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 16, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Aren't otters like... sex slinkies?
> 
> 
> 
> You're an otter, and you're psychic. This means you can foresee peoples desires and be exponentially more slutty.


Woah there!  Incorrect!!  My psychic powers allow me to read the thoughts of my fellow otters and discover that they are constantly thinking nice, clean, non-slutty thoughts.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 16, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Woah there!  Incorrect!!  My psychic powers allow me to read the thoughts of my fellow otters and discover that they are constantly thinking nice, clean, non-slutty thoughts.



I'm not buying it. There's a lot more evidence of otter sluttiness. You say they have clean thoughts... but we *all*â€‹ know what they are really thinking inside those little slinky heads.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 17, 2013)

If we could ever read thoughts, I don't know if I'd ever WANT to see an otter's thoughts...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I'm not buying it. There's a lot more evidence of otter sluttiness. You say they have clean thoughts... but we *all*â€‹ know what they are really thinking inside those little slinky heads.



You don't have to buy it.  It's the truth.  Otters are the cleanest members of the furry community and should be looked upon as heroes.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> If we could ever read thoughts, I don't know if I'd ever WANT to see an otter's thoughts...


By that I assume you mean that you are not worthy to hear the wonderful and pure thoughts of otters.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> If we could ever read thoughts, I don't know if I'd ever WANT to see an otter's thoughts...



Brief thoughts of an otter: That guy is hot as *balls*. I can't wait to run my slinky down _his_ staircase, if you know what I mean.



PsychicOtter said:


> You don't have to buy it.  It's the truth.  Otters are the cleanest members of the furry community and should be looked upon as heroes.



You keep tryin' to sell me stuff but all I'm seeing is *false advertisement*.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Brief thoughts of an otter: That guy is hot as *balls*. I can't wait to run my slinky down _his_ staircase, if you know what I mean.


There's nothing dirty about that.  Just an innocent otter playing with a slinky.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> There's nothing dirty about that.  Just an innocent otter playing with a slinky.



Is innocence a hot turn on for otters? I bet they like to use it for role play.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 17, 2013)

Otters find ways to play with everything. I think it started with a lot of feelings of inadequacy, because they're not canids. So they sell out their bodies. Foxes do it because it's in their nature.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Is innocence a hot turn on for otters? I bet they like to use it for role play.



That's preposterous...


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

They just can't comprehend how awesome otters are.  So, they make up stuff (like otters are promiscuous) to make themselves feel better. :V


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> They just can't comprehend how awesome otters are.  So, they make up stuff (like otters are promiscuous) to make themselves feel better. :V


Exactly!!  Thank you, I really needed some back-up here.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

I think all otters are just in a secret denial about their sluttiness.
Could it be otters are sluttier than foxes? Only otters are still inside the slut-closet. 

I think we need a thread for otters to 'come out' on.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I think all otters are just in a secret denial about their sluttiness.
> Could it be otters are sluttier than foxes? Only otters are still inside the slut-closet.
> 
> I think we need a thread for otters to 'come out' on.


You're the one in denial, my friend.  Every furry knows they secretly wish they could be an otter.  It's ok, we can't all be extremely cool otters.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 17, 2013)

I really am beginning to see more and more otter sonas now. And we all know what that means...(they are getting high scores in sluttiness)


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> You're the one in denial, my friend.  Every furry knows they secretly wish they could be an otter.  It's ok, we can't all be extremely cool otters.



What is the next step? Denial then... anger? 

We should brace ourselves for a lot of angry sex slinkies.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I really am beginning to see more and more otter sonas now. And we all know what that means...(they are getting high scores in sluttiness)



That's a conspiracy to try to give otters a bad name.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 17, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> That's a conspiracy to try to give otters a bad name.



>:[ Otters give love a bad name.


----------



## BRN (Feb 17, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> That's a conspiracy to try to give otters a bad name.



How silly! Otters are actually *really* well-respected in the field of taking dicks.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 17, 2013)

I saw an otter taking a whole horse dick once. It was truly a commendable sight.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

otters are bigger sluts than foxes.

and now this thread is getting dangerous, we have 3 otters and at least 5 foxes in here. a massive explosion of slutty-ness is imminent


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Aren't otters like... sex slinkies?


I think that title belongs to some other mustelid. Polecats and ermines are slinkier than otters after all.


badlands said:


> otters are bigger sluts than foxes.
> 
> and now this thread is getting dangerous, we have 3 otters and at least 5 foxes in here. a massive explosion of slutty-ness is imminent


You need not worry about that. The presence of otters will prevent the foxes' sluttines from ever reaching criticality. Not that there's enough foxes to reach criticality to begin with.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 17, 2013)

I think the otters doth protest too much.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> I think the otters doth protest too much.


We are merely trying to enlighten you.


----------



## BRN (Feb 17, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> We are merely trying to enlighten you.



I'll enlighten my load.

In you.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> I think the otters doth protest too much.


We do not wish to sully our innocence and purity.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

it's time for all otters to take pride in your slutty nature!


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

Say it loud! Be proud!

*I am otter! I am slut!*


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

badlands said:


> it's time for all otters to take pride in your slutty nature!


Never! We are the defenders of purity and innocence!



Hewge said:


> Say it loud! Be proud!
> 
> *I am otter! I am slut!*


We have an impostor in our midst brothers, let's get him.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm waiting for an all out war to break out, otters versus foxes. Whoever can take the most wins  I'm neutral, I don't know if I'm prepared for the Great Slut War.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

You canids and your slut wars...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

SIX said:


> I'll enlighten my load.
> 
> In you.


I have no interest in this because I am a pure otter.



Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm waiting for an all out war to break out, otters versus foxes. Whoever can take the most wins  I'm neutral, I don't know if I'm prepared for the Great Slut War.


The first ever furry species war?  And I think you meant The Great Sluts vs. Maestros of Purity War.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> We have an impostor in our midst brothers, let's get him.



Oh, I'm not an otter. I'm not slutty enough or slinky-ish enough.

I was just trying to help you accept your own sluttiness.

*Harness your slut powers and relish in the glory that is self-acceptance ! !*


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Oh, I'm not an otter. I'm not slutty enough or slinky-ish enough.
> 
> I was just trying to help you accept your own sluttiness.
> 
> *Harness your slut powers and relish in the glory that is self-acceptance ! !*



Says the guy with 69 posts!


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Says the guy with 69 posts!



We all got to start somewhere.

Like how otters normally start their career in the public bathrooms! *Oh, snap.*


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Oh, I'm not an otter. I'm not slutty enough or slinky-ish enough.
> 
> I was just trying to help you accept your own sluttiness.
> 
> *Harness your slut powers and relish in the glory that is self-acceptance ! !*


69th post...

My, the universe really want you to be a slut. Please change into a fox.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't believe I didn't catch onto the 69 joke until 1 minute ago.

Well, like I said... I'm no otter. My mind isn't that unclean.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

there is only one way to settle this...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

badlands said:


> there is only one way to settle this...



Please elaborate...


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

Dragons are the subbiest little scaly bitches, seriously. I can't count the number of dragons in this fandom who literally can't get enough dick.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 17, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> We are merely trying to enlighten you.



I just think all the otters are seriously suffering from a bad case of the pot calling the kettle black.

Otters are sluts. It takes one to know one.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Please elaborate...



a full scale slut war waged on these very forums. last species standing.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

badlands said:


> a full scale slut war waged on these very forums. last species standing.


There are more foxes so there's a high probability they will win the slut war. And be the best slut.


Tignatious said:


> I just think all the otters are seriously  suffering from a bad case of the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Otters are sluts. It takes one to know one.


I know a clam when I see one. But I am no clam.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

badlands said:


> a full scale slut war waged on these very forums. last species standing.



I'm up for it.  Cleanliness and purity shall prevail!


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2013)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dragons are the subbiest little scaly bitches, seriously. I can't count the number of dragons in this fandom who literally can't get enough dick.


There seems to be more homosexual dragons than anything else.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

Wait, the last species standing will be what? The pure or the slut?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

Do we need to pick a side during the Great Otter vs Fox Slut War?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Wait, the last species standing will be what? The pure or the slut?



The pure, I believe.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> There seems to be more homosexual dragons than anything else.



they're all like wrarrrrr let me wrap my forked tongue all up on your genitals, bb. i'll try super hard not to shred your dick with my razor sharp serrated fangs.

and don't even start with those wiggly snakey Asian dragons, JEEZ. I'm like, dude, how swish can you get.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2013)

GatodeCafe said:


> they're all like wrarrrrr let me wrap my forked tongue all up on your genitals, bb. i'll try super hard not to shred your dick with my razor sharp serrated fangs.
> 
> and don't even start with those wiggly snakey Asian dragons, JEEZ. I'm like, dude, how swish can you get.


Our passionate lovemaking technique has been developed over thousands of years. :V It feels odd being a dragon and heterosexual, it's like we're in the minority...

Foxes and otters are still sluttier though.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> There are more foxes so there's a high probability they will win the slut war. And be the best slut.



Why would otters even bother participating in such a war.  Why fight a war over something you don't like and are not experienced at?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Do we need to pick a side during the Great Otter vs Fox Slut War?


Yes, you should.



PsychicOtter said:


> The pure, I believe.


Then we shall uphold our purity thorough this.



BouncyOtter said:


> Why would otters even bother participating in  such a war.  Why fight a war over something you don't like and are not  experienced at?


But otters need to purify them. To change their ways.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> There are more foxes so there's a high probability they will win the slut war. And be the best slut.



That's unlikely, otters are so slutty an entire legion of foxes wouldn't stand a chance against one otter. :V


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Our passionate lovemaking technique has been developed over thousands of years. :V It feels odd being a dragon and heterosexual, it's like we're in the minority...
> 
> Foxes and otters are still sluttier though.





BouncyOtter said:


> Why would otters even bother participating in such a war.  Why fight a war over something you don't like and are not experienced at?



tbh otters are totally wiggly little whores

look at that one, smashing clams on his belly. ASKING FOR IT.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Do we need to pick a side during the Great Otter vs Fox Slut War?



Yes, you must.  It may pit you against close friends and family, but that's the price we must pay for Civil War and Revolution.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Do we need to pick a side during the Great Otter vs Fox Slut War?


I think "top" would be your best bet.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I think "top" would be your best bet.



Dear god. Which side is the top?!?!



Mayonnaise said:


> Yes, you should.



Hmm. What will happen if one does not choose a side? Will they drown from the huge amount of STDs swashing around during the war? Are foxes and otters the only ones with a cure?

*strokes beard* So many questions...


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

At this rate we would reach that 1000th post soon enough.



RadioactiveRedFox said:


> That's unlikely, otters are so slutty an entire legion of foxes wouldn't stand a chance against one otter. :V


That because foxes will be weakened with this cleansing water.



Hewge said:


> Hmm. What will happen if one does not choose a  side? Will they drown from the huge amount of STDs swashing around  during the war? Are foxes and otters the only ones with a cure?
> 
> *strokes beard* So many questions...


Join our purity movement. We have medkits.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

I read somewhere that if otters go more than five minutes without having sex they die.

That's TRUE.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> At this rate we would reach that 1000th post soon enough.
> 
> That because foxes will be weakened with this cleansing water.
> 
> Join our purity movement. We have medkits.




Oh, you poor otters, your in such denial.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> At this rate we would reach that 1000th post soon enough.
> 
> That because foxes will be weakened with this cleansing water.
> 
> Join our purity movement. We have medkits.



Is that what you're marketing otter jizz as now? "Cleansing water?"


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> At this rate we would reach that 1000th post soon enough.




i'm waiting for it...

the winner of the war is the last speices standing. 

i.e. the other species will be too worn out from being a slut to stand up.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

If otters aren't gross tramps why are they *shaped like penises.*


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

8 to go !


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

What are stubby otter paws good for OTHER THAN GROPING BLINDLY FOR THAT NEXT TWITCHING COCK.

Spoiler: _*NOTHING*_.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

please mods, make this thread a sticky!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

No Gatode, there's no proof of that.



Hewge said:


> Dear god. Which side is the top?!?!


The winner?


RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Oh, you poor otters, your in such denial.


It's better than admitting sluttines that we're not even part of. >:[


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

*sigh* Am I really surprised all of this has happened?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Who should have the honor of post #1000?  Should we reserve it for Mentova, or is it there for the taking?


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 17, 2013)

I think the mods need to lock this at #999.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

badlands said:


> please mods, make this thread a sticky!



The otters are already making this thread sticky enough with their COPIOUS VOLUMES OF EXPLICIT SEX.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow.

Yes! I got it. I shall put this 1000th post in a legendary slut thread trophy on my wall.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

1000 posts!


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> wow


 
YOU BASTARD

<3


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 17, 2013)

Right. So. New thread, "So otters are sluts?"


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2013)

We got it people!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Wow.
> 
> Yes! I got it. I shall put this 1000th post in a sluttiest sluts thread trophy on my wall.


Well, we reached our goal.  Now the Civil War shall commence.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> Right. So. New thread, "So otters are sluts?"


http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/132295-So-otters-are-sluts


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2013)

badlands said:


> please mods, make this thread a sticky!



Awww _hell naw_


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2013)

What is it with this thread? ._.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What is it with this thread? ._.



I've been wondering that for a while now, I kind of wonder if people might be taking it to seriously.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

...Now what?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I've been wondering that for a while now, I kind of wonder if people might be taking it to seriously.



Probably. This thread has gotten weird as fuck. Hopefully it'll burn out soon. (or someone does something dumb so I get to lock it!)


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> ...Now what?



I proclaim this a victory for the otters.  The 10-Minute Furry Civil War has ended.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, that new thread got locked.  So, I guess the answer to that question is no.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 17, 2013)

Well. This was rather anti climactic.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> Well, that new thread got locked.  So, I guess the answer to that question is no.



the answer to the question was such a definitive YES! the thread was unnecessary.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

With the powers granted to me of the 1000th post, I am able to use niagra falls as my shower, build grand cities that gives anyone whom lives within money and good looks just with my *mind,* and even post in threads the great Mentova locked.

I am willing to give up my powers to speak with the gods and uncover who is the sluttiest of sluts.

Who wants hear the knowledge?


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 17, 2013)

I think I just feel ashamed and filthy for even entertaining this thread.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 17, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> I think I just feel ashamed and filthy for even entertaining this thread.



You and me both.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 17, 2013)

Just to recap for all you people who missed the thread: 

Foxes are sluts
Otters are a new fad of slutdom
Dragons are sorta slutty but mostly gay. 
And Mentova is the sluttiest of all. 

1000 posts full of knowledge in here.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 17, 2013)

The internet is magic, isn't it? 

Imagine: a place where the whole of human knowledge can be found and shared, a way for people of all tongues and cultures to communicate and connect, something that links all of mankind together. 
And with that knowledge we've concluded is that furries take it up the butt.

I fucking love this site.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I've been wondering that for a while now, I kind of wonder if people might be taking it to seriously.


I thought that everyone was goofing off in this thread.


----------



## BRN (Feb 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I thought that everyone is goofing off in this thread.



'Goof'? That's not how you spell jerk.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

I... I don't even want to know that. .__.


----------



## badlands (Feb 17, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> And with that knowledge we've concluded is that furries take it up the butt.



i thought that was common knowledge?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

The Slut War ended so quickly I never got to decide which side I'd choose...



badlands said:


> i thought that was common knowledge?



It was but an assumption. Now it is *confirmed* knowledge! And we've learned so much more...


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> The Slut War ended so quickly I never got to decide which side I'd choose...


I played both sides.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 17, 2013)

I left this thread open on my computer by mistake, and a certain friend may have looked through the pages. 

He used to think that furries are all perverted creeps, now he's 100% sure that we are. 
â€‹Not that we're not, I would yiff you all tenderly...


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 17, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Not that we're not, I would yiff you all tenderly...


D'awww, I love you to rivers.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I left this thread open on my computer by mistake, and a certain friend may have looked through the pages.
> 
> He used to think that furries are all perverted creeps, now he's 100% sure that we are.
> â€‹Not that we're not, I would yiff you all tenderly...


Now the only course of action left is to convert him to furrydom. The picture in my signature could be a guideline. :v


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Now the only course of action left is to convert him to furrydom. The picture in my signature could be a guideline. :v




Oh good god.
Otters being tasked to convert someone.


That lucky, lucky someone.


----------



## badlands (Feb 18, 2013)

SIX said:


> Oh good god.
> Otters being tasked to convert someone.
> 
> 
> That lucky, lucky someone.



God take pity on their soul


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 18, 2013)

SIX said:


> Oh good god.
> Otters being tasked to convert someone.
> 
> 
> That lucky, lucky someone.


Yes, very lucky. :v



badlands said:


> God take pity on their soul


God is smiling upon them. :v


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 18, 2013)

I hereby nominate otters to be the official furry fandom recruiters.  The number of members will double within a month.


----------



## Kota Bearclaw (Feb 18, 2013)

Otters tend to recruit so many people


----------



## Hewge (Feb 18, 2013)

They are good at recruiting with their... 'special methods'


----------



## Kota Bearclaw (Feb 18, 2013)

Hewge said:


> They are good at recruiting with their... 'special methods'



true


----------



## Demensa (Feb 19, 2013)

And then I realised... I've read all 1037 posts in this thread O_O

I need to get outside...


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a Fox, never had sex. Of course stereotypes often exist for a reason.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2013)

With those skimpy lil shorts I would have thought different :V


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

I admit these shorts attract many an interested observer, but I cannot be held responsible for this sumptuous swish.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehehe, especially people into legs XD


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hehehe, especially people into legs XD



Fuzz does his buns and thighs workouts.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you use the wii fit? :V


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

I kind of want that, think I'll get it for the Wii U. But I use p90x




Which I'm going to start again tomorrow. Twix and pringles were smooth talkers to me last month but that's about all the lip Imo have. I always go on chatroulette when I do p90x, that's helped me stick with it.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> I admit these shorts attract many an interested observer, but I cannot be held responsible for this sumptuous swish.


Hey, nothing wrong with showing off some fox-leg... We get PLENTY of that around here.
Seriously. 
We could build a city out of all the fox thigh we see.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with showing off some fox-leg... We get PLENTY of that around here.
> Seriously.
> We could build a city out of all the fox thigh we see.



O_O But please don't.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 21, 2013)

It wouldn't be a terribly sanitary city... and all the houses would have shag carpet.
_Yuck. _


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 21, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with showing off some fox-leg... We get PLENTY of that around here.
> Seriously.
> We could build a city out of all the fox thigh we see.


Now that is truly a nightmare.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> O_O But please don't.



A city made of foxes? Hey, we'll put a few rides in it (shaped like foxes. Hurr durr. Riding a fox. :B) and get some fursuiters like Batty to be our mascots. We'll make millions on a furry themepark. V.V You know...if furries had money that is. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2013)

What's wrong with fox leg?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What's wrong with fox leg?



;3 Nothing. I never said the foxes weren't alive.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

There already is a Furry city... Fuzzle Land. Tis a magical place.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 21, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> A city made of foxes? Hey, we'll put a few rides in it (shaped like foxes. Hurr durr. Riding a fox. :B) and get some fursuiters like Batty to be our mascots. We'll make millions on a furry themepark. V.V You know...if furries had money that is. :V


It's part of my secret plan to corporatize the fandom... Shh, the foxes don't know how we're going to capitalize off their sluttiness yet. 



d.batty said:


> What's wrong with fox leg?


There's nothing wrong with fox leg, but the average human cannot handle something of such carelessness and temerity. They be flyin all round this town. 



PsychicOtter said:


> Now that is truly a nightmare.


Maybe for you...


----------



## Symlus (Feb 21, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> It's part of my secret plan to corporatize the fandom... Shh, the foxes don't know how we're going to capitalize off their sluttiness yet.


Well, isn't there really only one thing foxes are good at? :V


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Sneaking and Bunny rasslin.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 22, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> Sneaking and Bunny fuckin.


fixed that for you


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> fixed that for you




Good Sir this is a misconception! Tis only after a full commitment in a loving relationship does such activities commence.


----------



## Grimnir (Feb 22, 2013)

^ You can drop the act. We all know what's going on between the you and the bunnies. :V


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

A loving relationship based on mutual trust and healthy communication? :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 22, 2013)

Bunny fucker!!


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

How could you say such wonderful things about me? :'<


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 22, 2013)

Foxes are allowed to dom bunnies at least. o3o


----------



## Hewge (Feb 22, 2013)

This thread is still going? !


----------



## Silverwaves (Feb 22, 2013)

Hewge said:


> This thread is still going? !


Apparently so.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> How could you say such wonderful things about me? :'<


How could you do such a thing to the bunnies?!
WHAT DID THE BUNNIES DO TO DESERVE THIS?



TreacleFox said:


> Foxes are allowed to dom bunnies at least. o3o


And hyenas can dom anybody.
'Cause they were raised in the wilderness!
This scar wasn't due to an unfortunate kitchen knife accident!


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, if we're speaking from that standpoint, wouldn't most furries be raised in the wilderness? I mean, they _are _animals...


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, some were raised in wildernessier wildernesses than others. 
Fuzzle was probably raised in a hug den.
Oh, it says he's a fox.
Hug den, fox den, yiff den, sex den, saaaaammmme thing, really.
And if you use emoticons again, yer gonna be in a world o' hurt, boy. :V


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 22, 2013)

Hewge said:


> This thread is still going? !


They are insatiable.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> This scar wasn't due to an unfortunate kitchen knife accident!


I got one of those. Stupid burnt brownies.

And they are satiable, but not until they've yiffed the galaxy twice over!


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Foxes are allowed to dom bunnies at least. o3o



right so that's the foxes and bunnies sorted.

now what about otters and foxes?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

They don't get along too well, always trying to deny their sluttiness. That's not a good combo.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

badlands said:


> now what about otters and foxes?


Don't even think of it. >:[


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Don't even think of it. >:[


Otters are goddamned sluts.
Sometimes worse than foxes.
Now hyenas, those are your typical awesome furs.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> Otters are goddamned sluts.
> Sometimes worse than foxes.
> Now hyenas, those are your typical awesome furs.


No, you are rong. We are not sluts. How many times do I have to say that? ;__;

Idk about 'yenas.


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

you protest too much...


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2013)

badlands said:


> you protest too much...



He wants to pretend that he doesn't want it, so that he'll get it even rougher from the most rapey dragons.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

Damnit guys.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 22, 2013)

I want to write a witty response, but I can't think of anything good. 

Don't pretend you don't want it, Mayo. We already know what your primary ingredient is... :V


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

Primary ingredient? :|


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

Semen and lubricant. I thought it was pretty clear...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 22, 2013)

No, Fox jizz


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought it was just a condiment. God... I shouldn't have asked. 

I feel dirty sporting this name now.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, no, that're really not mayonnaise. 
And that's not snow on your avatar. Just frozen fox jizz.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

Damnit Rivers. You're making it worse.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

Whoever gets the first post the 50th page better proclaim "Fox" or "Otter" as the signature slut species of the fandom. That's the only way this can be settled.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

That'll only lead to spam. :v


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

we need someone to draw a fox otter hybrid to be thread's mascot


----------



## Percy (Feb 22, 2013)

What in the hell did I miss? o_o
All I noticed was "frozen fox jizz".


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

Y'all don't know what you're talking about.  Otters are classy, innocent, intelligent individuals and are the most well-respected members of the furry community.  Foxes are on the other side of the spectrum.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

badlands said:


> we need someone to draw a fox otter hybrid to be thread's mascot


Abomination!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

badlands said:


> we need someone to draw a fox otter hybrid to be thread's mascot



We will not ruin our purity by mixing with a slutty fox to form a hybrid.  :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> We will not ruin our purity by mixing with a slutty fox to form a hybrid.  :V



The Otter master race is a lie. :[


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2013)

I feel like I've missed something here :neutral:


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> I feel like I've missed something here :neutral:


To fill you in:
Foxes are sluts
Otters are not


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

I think that's debatable. It's not every day you see a slut of the otters' magnitude. 
Slut. :V


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

So, this thread keeps going...

Still so many lies about otters.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok i'm about to ruin the otter's "purity" forever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx-yyNYikq4 NSFW

How's that?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

We tried to dispel the lies to no avail. 

The corruption in this thread is strong. :v



Raptros said:


> Ok i'm about to ruin the otter's "purity" forever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx-yyNYikq4 NSFW
> 
> How's that?


Still cute and clean. :v

Slutting is different. :v

Edit: Oh fuck, youtube is recommending animals procreating now. WHYYYY


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> So, this thread keeps going...
> 
> Still so many lies about otters.


It's very sad how misguided everyone is.  I'm trying my best to educate, but to no avail.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Ok i'm about to ruin the otter's "purity" forever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx-yyNYikq4 NSFW
> 
> How's that?



It's a fox in disguise.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 22, 2013)

An otter-fox hybrid *MUST *have the super-power to just turn into a glob of cum and slosh around all over their current victim, as a way assert dominance. And extreme sluttiness.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

Stop now before you create a new fetish or something.

If it hadn't existed yet.


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

Hewge said:


> <snip>



you're an artist, make the thread mascot!   :V


----------



## Hewge (Feb 22, 2013)

badlands said:


> you're an artist, make the thread mascot!   :V



I can do it! Yay!* Inspiration*!

I feel like the otter-fox hybrid should have their own logo, too.

It would be a circle of a fox/otter making out, with it transcending into a blob of horrific otter to fox coagulation.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

An Otter makes it Hotter but a Fox in a Box Rocks your Socks.


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Edit: Oh fuck, youtube is recommending animals procreating now. WHYYYY



 Now you can examine the different ways to pleasure a hundred different species of significantly varying size, otter

ED: *at once


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

SIX said:


> Now you can examine the different ways to pleasure a hundred different species of significantly varying size, otter
> 
> ED: *at once


'Twas my plan to make them realise their inner sluttiness.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 22, 2013)

It's hard for me to comment maturely on this topic, seeing as how I personally find foxes very attractive, so I'll just leave it at "I wouldn't call them sluts, they're just incredibly charming and  handsome, and things like that tend to attract a lot of sexual  attention, so with all the porn people make with foxes in them, they are bound be called sluts by many people"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope still sluts.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Fuzz is an angel. 

With a swish that wont quit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 22, 2013)

An angel slut
with a squirt that won't quit


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

Just as I was sure this thread was dead, Fuzzle comes in and saves the day. Yay!


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> It's hard for me to comment maturely on this topic,



this topic isn't supposed to be mature, just have a laugh!




Rivers Bluetail said:


> Just as I was sure this thread was dead, Fuzzle comes in and saves the day. Yay!




this thread can never die, it rises again, harder and stronger"


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> An angel slut
> with a squirt that won't quit











Rivers Bluetail said:


> Just as I was sure this thread was dead, Fuzzle comes in and saves the day. Yay!


Some say I'm a hero...And they're right.


----------



## Grimnir (Feb 22, 2013)

> can never die, it rises again, harder and stronger"



Sounds like my erection in bed. 

Foxes are sluts. Otters are sluts.
But ultimately, foxes are sluttier. I mean, come on. Yiff comes from foxes!

P.S. The only true master race is the wolverine. We have a badarse X-Men member named after us, for crying out loud.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 22, 2013)

Grimnir said:


> Sounds like my erection in bed.
> 
> Foxes are sluts. Otters are sluts.
> But ultimately, foxes are sluttier. I mean, come on. Yiff comes from foxes!
> ...



I disagree. Otters are the sluttiest of sluts.

We got like 10 pages in here dedicated to proving how much more slutty otters are.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't tell, do you guys want to be known as sluts or not?


----------



## Grimnir (Feb 22, 2013)

> We got like 10 pages in here dedicated to proving how much more slutty otters are.



And the rest is dedicated to proving how much more slutty foxes are.


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Grimnir said:


> And the rest is dedicated to proving how much more slutty foxes are.[/COLOR]


And how fucking awesome hyenas are.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

MUFASA!


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> And how fucking awesome hyenas are.



and how hellhounds are beyond reproach


----------



## Hewge (Feb 22, 2013)

Grimnir said:


> And the rest is dedicated to proving how much more slutty foxes are.[/COLOR]



After we started talking about otters, all the fox talk became redundant!


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh yeah? Well, this is what I think about that!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk1mAd77Hr4


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

This entire thread has been really redundant, but I don't even care, it's all hilarious XD 

It also makes me feel dirty...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> It also makes me feel dirty...



FOX IN DISGUISE!!!! >:[


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> This entire thread has been really redundant, but I don't even care, it's all hilarious XD
> 
> It also makes me feel dirty...


You want dirty?
C'mere, and you'll get dir-
I'm not helping the "hyena's aren't sluts" case, am I?
Ah, well.



badlands said:


> and how hellhounds are beyond reproach


Beyond reproach?

Why you motherfucker, nobody is ever beyond that!
*punches in face*


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> FOX IN DISGUISE!!!! >:[


Hey now. No need to go making accusations. I love foxes and otters equally. 
They're both freaking adorable. 
And I love them both. 
I love all of you FAF. Srsly, I would hug you all forevz.  And I take no shame in that owo


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> FOX IN DISGUISE!!!! >:[



You know...Now that I look at his picture closely, something does seem amiss.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I disagree. Otters are the sluttiest of sluts.
> 
> We got like 10 pages in here dedicated to proving how much more slutty otters are.



My arguments prevail.  We are pure and classy and will not be associated with "sluttiness" and foxes :V.


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> You know...Now that I look at his picture closely, something does seem amiss.



It's the ears!
They look funny...


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 22, 2013)

I call image fakery!


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Where did you get that image, anyway?
Fuzzle?
Fuuuuzzzle?


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> Where did you get that image, anyway?
> Fuzzle?
> Fuuuuzzzle?



You mean that clearly real photograph? Well if it were fake I'd tell you I photoshoped it, but you can tell that picture is 97% legit.


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 22, 2013)

Right...
"Eyes: People have them."


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 22, 2013)

CaptainObvious said:


> I call image fakery!



I call sarcasm! :V


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn! I fell for it once more...


----------



## Grimnir (Feb 22, 2013)

> And how fucking awesome hyenas are.





> and how hellhounds are beyond reproach


Not to mention how all other furries (including the above) suck compared to wolverines, because they're bawz.


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> You mean that clearly real photograph? Well if it were fake I'd tell you I photoshoped it, but you can tell that picture is 97% legit.


Hmmmm...
HMMMMMM...
Wait A second!!
What's that grey fur in the back?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> Hmmmm...
> HMMMMMM...
> Wait A second!!
> What's that grey fur in the back?



It's his wolf suit of course...makes you wonder how many foxes may be hiding amongst us...


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's his wolf suit of course...makes you wonder how many foxes may be hiding amongst us...


Like you!
Uncover yourself, slut!


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh...oh god. People are starting to turn int foxes! AAAGGGHHH!!!


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a question:

Is the fox-sluttiness only in red/urban foxes?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> Like you!
> Uncover yourself, slut!



No sir, it was Goody Fuzzle who was walking with Mentova!! He wrote his name in his book of yiff!!!


----------



## Percy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm lost now. This thread is so unpredictable. The only thing that is predictable is that it will regard foxes and their sluttiness.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm lost now. This thread is so unpredictable. The only thing that is predictable is that it will regard foxes and their sluttiness.


Don't forget the otters!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm lost now. This thread is so unpredictable. The only thing that is predictable is that it will regard foxes and their sluttiness.



Ok, ok. I'll be a fox for Percy. :V


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Is the fox-sluttiness only in red/urban foxes?


It's in all of 'em!
ALL OF THEM!
They can't be trusted without pants!
I have no pants on right now, think of what would happen to m-
*flooded with slutty foxes*


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn! We lost Riho!


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> It's in all of 'em!
> ALL OF THEM!
> They can't be trusted without pants!
> I have no pants on right now, think of what would happen to m-
> *flooded with slutty foxes*


WHY DOES EVERYONE FORGET OTTERS AND THEIR SLUTTINESS? THEY'LL BE THE ONES FLOODING YOU DAMMIT!


----------



## Percy (Feb 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Ok, ok. I'll be a fox for Percy. :V


<3

And oh right, otters. I forgot about those.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE FORGET OTTERS AND THEIR SLUTTINESS? THEY'LL BE THE ONES FLOODING YOU DAMMIT!



BECAUSE DEEP DOWN THEY KNOW THE TRUTH!!


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 22, 2013)

Grimnir said:


> Not to mention how all other furries (including the above) suck compared to wolverines, because they're bawz.[/COLOR]



I know there's some kind of joke I can make out of this ... BUT I CAN'T THINK OF ANY!!!



Riho said:


> Uncover yourself, slut!



I don't think that'd be such a good idea, if you know what I mean 



Raptros said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Is the fox-sluttiness only in red/urban foxes?



Nope. Ever wonder why Arctic foxes are so white? Their species has a long history of being covered in naughty substances, so eventually their fur just permanently turned white *:V*


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh really? I though it was because the "snow" on the ground colored their fur because they rolled around in it. :V


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 22, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> Oh really? I though it was because the "snow" on the ground colored their fur because they rolled around in it. :V



Nah, that's just what people say to make them sound more innocent *:V*


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> BECAUSE DEEP DOWN THEY KNOW THE TRUTH!!


LIES!!!!!!

Ok, lets stop with the all caps raging.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> LIES!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, lets stop with the all caps raging.



OK deal.  I've said it before and I'll say it again:  Everyone is jealous because they don't have what it takes to be an otter (and no, sluttiness is not "what it takes").  :V


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 22, 2013)

It's simply too late for me to be an otter anyway. I've alas, sided with the owl clan. Sorry.

*Spreads wings and flies off*


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> It's simply too late for me to be an otter anyway. I've alas, sided with the owl clan. Sorry.
> 
> *Spreads wings and flies off*


There's still time!  Don't make a decision you could regret for the rest of your life!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> There's still time!  Don't make a decision you could regret for the rest of your life!



Avians are the truest innocents of the fandom. Stop trying to recruit him to your wicked cause!! :v


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Everyone knows a beak is a freak cause it makes you feel dirty.


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 22, 2013)

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Avians are the truest innocents of the fandom. Stop trying to recruit him to your wicked cause!! :v


I'm only trying to convince him to switch to the best species as part of my now not-so-secret plan to peacefully convert the entire fandom to otters...How is that wicked?  :V


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

I have no recollection of the event in question


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, just wonderful. :V

*Flies off once more*


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I'm only trying to convince him to switch to the best species as part of my now not-so-secret plan to peacefully convert the entire fandom to otters...How is that wicked?  :V


I knew it!


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I'm only trying to convince him to switch to the best species as part of my now not-so-secret plan to peacefully convert the entire fandom to otters...How is that wicked?  :V







You're a madman!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I'm only trying to convince him to switch to the best species as part of my now not-so-secret plan to peacefully convert the entire fandom to otters...How is that wicked?  :V



Cuz not all of us have spines that bendy. :C


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I knew it!


  It may seem a little extreme, but trust me, it's for the greater good.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 23, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> It may seem a little extreme, but trust me, it's for the greater good.


Greater good? What will you gain from this? If you succeed, there'll be no variety in species that you can be slutty towards...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> You're a madman!


You'll thank me some day.


Raptros said:


> Greater good? What will you gain from this? If you succeed, there'll be no variety in species that you can be slutty towards...


We will be a good and pure subculture.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

A Fuzz is so pure and sinewy, he couldn't possibly be affected by your deceptive and delicious otter pops.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> A Fuzz is so pure and sinewy, he couldn't possibly be affected by your deceptive and delicious otter pops.


That's what I want you to think.  Little do you know, the plan is already in motion.  :V
And this has nothing to do with your so-called "otter pops."


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 23, 2013)

Probably a stupid question but, is there a particular reason why otters are considered sluts?


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> That's what I want you to think.  Little do you know, the plan is already in motion.  :V
> And this has nothing to do with your so-called "otter pops."




Oh good, cause I love grape. Didn't want to give up sucking on your flavorful tube.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Probably a stupid question but, is there a particular reason why otters are considered sluts?



Why?! Just look at em!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 23, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Probably a stupid question but, is there a particular reason why otters are considered sluts?


Pure jealousy, as I mentioned earlier.  :V


Fuzzle said:


> Oh good, cause I love grape. Didn't want to give up sucking on your flavorful tube.


The plan is peaceful and clean.  No "pops" are necessary.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh you guys. You're all so adorable. Why must we argue about sluttiness when we can all join together, forming a beautiful society of animal people, yiffing at any time we see fit. 
Clothes are illegal, by the way.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

*is naked* Why it's invigoratin'!


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 23, 2013)

Otters said:
			
		

> We are not sluts!


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> Why?! Just look at em!



I have to admit, that one IS pretty cute :3, but I thought otters have rubbery skin like seals


----------



## Vega (Feb 23, 2013)

My Signature is the biggest slut around.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 23, 2013)

Greg or the Sprit wolf?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


>









Who said slut?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 23, 2013)

Such slutty pics up in here!

*looks at list of possible fursona choices*

How the *balls* did 'Otter' get on here?!

...Am I being converted already? o.o


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

If you tune into chatroulette right now in the United States, it's likely you will see Fuzz dancing to an assortment of lively tunes. In short shorts, oh mai.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 23, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Such slutty pics up in here!
> 
> *looks at list of possible fursona choices*
> 
> ...


Hold on to your sanity, they're getting to you.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Hold on to your sanity, they're getting to you.


More like hold onto your balls.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


>





Fuzzle said:


>



Sorry otter lovers, but these pics are so damn cute. Can't get much more cuter than foxes. They just have that special 'charm' that makes everyone go crazy with lust.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 23, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> They just have that special 'charm' that makes everyone go crazy with lust.


It's called sluttiness.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

I got banned. I hate Chatroulette.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 23, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Sorry otter lovers, but these pics are so damn cute. Can't get much more cuter than foxes. They just have that special 'charm' that makes everyone go crazy with lust.


It's their technique to lure you in...



Fuzzle said:


> I got banned. I hate Chatroulette.


What for?


----------



## Symlus (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> I got banned. I hate Chatroulette.


And yet all those men Masturbating didn't?


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

For dancing the Carlton to Tom Jones. People can just vote to ban you and if enough people do it, they just ban you. I've been banned like 15 times but this time I can't undo it.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> For dancing the Carlton to Tom Jones. People can just vote to ban you and if enough people do it, they just ban you. I've been banned like 15 times but this time I can't undo it.


Sounds like it's time to make a new account!


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Sounds like it's time to make a new account!



Of course you are right! I cannot deprive the world of my dancing! Tis a thing of beauty, of elegance, of grace.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> I got banned. I hate Chatroulette.



Been there. Done That.


----------



## Riho (Feb 23, 2013)

*crawls out of giant den of otters and Foxes*
Oh god, oh god, oh gooood.
My ass, and my dick.


I never thought sex would get to be too much, but those damn otters managed to do it.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 23, 2013)

Riho said:


> *crawls out of giant den of otters and Foxes*
> Oh god, oh god, oh gooood.
> My ass, and my dick.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! The doctor's office is to your right if you want to get a check up. He's a fox though...


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Been there. Done That.



Ugh, not only do they let people who give the finger the right to ban people who aren't tits, they force new members to have 3 10 minute long conversation without a webcam before they can activate it. It's literally like they want absolutely no one on earth to use this.


----------



## Riho (Feb 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Welcome back! The doctor's office is to your right if you want to get a check up. He's a fox though...


That depends on the fox~


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Riho said:


> That depends on the fox~



It's Dr. Fuzz!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 23, 2013)

Otters blow themselves for practice.   

Now thats dedication.

For sluttiness.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

You guys are just jealous you're not slinky enough to do that. :v


----------



## Hewge (Feb 23, 2013)

So the truth starts coming out!

You finally admit to being sex slinkies.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

I never said that.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 23, 2013)

We all know what you meant.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

No you guys just misread it.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 23, 2013)

The title of this thread should be changed to "So foxes (and possibly otters) are sluts?".


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

D:

Why would you suggest that?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 23, 2013)

100% long time otter slutness! Guarantee!



Mayonnaise said:


> D:
> 
> Why would you suggest that?



Because he's not in denial. :v


----------



## Kota Bearclaw (Feb 23, 2013)

in my own opinion foxes and otters are both sluts so lets all just agree on that. Unlike Huskies...  >.>


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 23, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Because he's not in denial. :v



True. I am in denial, and I totally oppose the categorization of otters as "slutty". They can wriggle a bit more than other animals. So what? That's why I said "(and possibly otters)", the "possibly" alluding to the fact that it seems to be another discussion in this particular thread that won't go away.

Otters are not slutty. I won't believe it.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

Huskies are almost on par with the foxes.

Others are left far behind them in terms of sluttiness.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 23, 2013)

Kota Bearclaw said:


> in my own opinion foxes and otters are both sluts so lets all just agree on that. Unlike Huskies...  >.>


False.  Huskies, as a matter of fact, are relatively close to foxes on the slut spectrum.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 23, 2013)

Are we talking about how slutty huskies are now?

Or is it just the devious otters trying to elude us about their sluttiness?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 23, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Are we talking about how slutty huskies are now?
> 
> Or is it just the devious otters trying to elude us about their sluttiness?


I think it has been established that otters are not sluts, so yes, let's move on to huskies.


----------



## Riho (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> It's Dr. Fuzz!


Well, doc, I-
Wait.
AHHH! A FOX!
*climbs up onto nearest light fixture*
Back, you!
Now, I don't want any trouble. My asshole hurts enough.
What are you going to do to me, Fuzz?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't worry Riho, he's a doctor. There's painkillers and stuff.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 23, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I think it has been established that otters are not sluts, so yes, let's move on to huskies.


Why? There's no point disputing something that's already fact. Huskies and Wolves are a little less slutty than foxes, but still up there. They rank a 9 on the ITSfY Scale.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

-double posted-


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

ITSfY Scale? 

Hmm I wonder how large this thread can get.


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 23, 2013)

Knowing people here, this thread will go on to or past 70 pages.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 23, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Why? There's no point disputing something that's already fact. Huskies and Wolves are a little less slutty than foxes, but still up there. They rank a 9 on the ITSfY Scale.




By my reckoning, otters should rate -5 on that ITSfY Scale.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

Again, what is this ITSfy scale?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 23, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Again, what is this ITSfy scale?




I've not a clue as to what the title stands for, but I think it's probably to rank how slutty a certain animal is.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 23, 2013)

Asking if foxes  (or even otters) are sluts is like asking if blue is a color. So, let me just clarify that all species have sex, so all species are sluts.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

Sex and slutting are different things.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 23, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Asking if foxes  (or even otters) are sluts is like asking if blue is a color. So, let me just clarify that all species have sex, so all species are sluts.



That makes no sense.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 23, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Sex and slutting are different things.





Tiamat said:


> That makes no sense.



First off, we are talking about whole species here, not just any  individual, so it is in our nature as creatures to seek pleasure, find  love, and reproduce. And we don't always stick with the first person we  meet, we usually end up having sex with lots of people instead of just  one.

Technically though, the actual definition of "slut" is, 1. an immoral or dissolute woman. Or, 2. a dirty, slovenly woman. But over time, society sort of transformed the word "slut" to mean someone who has sex with many people, kind of like how the word "gay" used to mean happy, and now it means homosexual. So in this case, (where we aren't only talking about females, or just 1 individual, but 2 whole species) every species are sluts, because every species has individuals who have sex with many other creatures. So like I said before, which was a metaphor, saying foxes (or otters) are sluts is like saying blue is a color.


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 23, 2013)

The definition of slut doesn't stop there. What determines a slut is more along the ways of why they have sex with multiple people. So It may not imply practically every indevidual. Sluts usually do it intentionally knowing they're gonna have sex again, and normally keep doing it for their own pleasure.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 23, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> First off, we are talking about whole species here, not just any  individual, so it is in our nature as creatures to seek pleasure, find  love, and reproduce. And we don't always stick with the first person we  meet, we usually end up having sex with lots of people instead of just  one.
> 
> Technically though, the actual definition of "slut" is, 1. an immoral or dissolute woman. Or, 2. a dirty, slovenly woman. But over time, society sort of transformed the word "slut" to mean someone who has sex with many people, kind of like how the word "gay" used to mean happy, and now it means homosexual. So in this case, (where we aren't only talking about females, or just 1 individual, but 2 whole species) every species are sluts, because every species has individuals who have sex with many other creatures. So like I said before, which was a metaphor, saying foxes (or otters) are sluts is like saying blue is a color.



This thread is not meant to be taken seriously, its all in good fun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2013)

At the risk of spurring this thread on even further...I cannot believe this thread is still churning out discussion.


----------



## badlands (Feb 23, 2013)

foxes: sluts
otters: sluts in denial
bears: desprate

so whats the overall opinion on huskies and felines?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 23, 2013)

The word _slut_ is magical. ;v



badlands said:


> foxes: sluts
> otters: sluts in denial
> bears: desprate
> 
> so whats the overall opinion on huskies and felines?


Almost as slutty as the foxies.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 23, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> At the risk of spurring this thread on even further...I cannot believe this thread is still churning out discussion.



Well, we wouldn't really be furries if we didn't obsess over slutty foxies now would we? :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 23, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> At the risk of spurring this thread on even further...I cannot believe this thread is still churning out discussion.



You and me both, I mean how long can this really go on.


----------



## Percy (Feb 23, 2013)

badlands said:


> so whats the overall opinion on huskies and felines?


Huskies are definitely sluts. Hell, my sister owns a husky, and he's a slut. xD

I don't have an answer for felines though. o-o


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 23, 2013)

Percy said:


> Huskies are definitely sluts. Hell, my sister owns a husky, and he's a slut. xD
> 
> I don't have an answer for felines though. o-o


We could just say...sluts


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 23, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> You and me both, I mean how long can this really go on.



It seems like it may never end.  There have many times where I thought this thread was near its death, only to be revived and see 200 posts the next day.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Riho said:


> Well, doc, I-
> Wait.
> AHHH! A FOX!
> *climbs up onto nearest light fixture*
> ...



Ahh...Yes, zee answer is qvuite cleayar! Und too much schvance in zee der arsch. Dr. Fuzz iz going to vrite yoo a big prescription.


----------



## Kota Bearclaw (Feb 23, 2013)

badlands said:


> foxes: sluts
> otters: sluts in denial
> bears: desprate
> 
> so whats the overall opinion on huskies and felines?



Bears aren't desperate they are just horny as every other furry

Except Huskies otters and foxes


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 23, 2013)

Kota Bearclaw said:


> Bears aren't desperate they are just horny as every other furry
> 
> *Except Huskies otters and foxes*



And dragons, and racoons, and squirrels, and monkeys, and avians, and lions, and tigers, and bea~OH MY!


----------



## Kota Bearclaw (Feb 23, 2013)

I've never once seen a bear thats a slut but dragons, tigers, and wolves all fall under that category


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

No pants


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 23, 2013)

Kota Bearclaw said:


> I've never once seen a bear thats a slut but dragons, tigers, and wolves all fall under that category



Mmm... Dragons... I guess that means I'm a slut to? :V



Fuzzle said:


> No pants



O_O Now, that's one slutty fox


----------



## Kota Bearclaw (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess foxes just cant get enough


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2013)

I get that you all are having fun, like, but did you all seriously manage to get this thread close to 1,250 posts where you're basically doing nothing but circlejerk and hit on each other and post the same bullshit over and over again with literally no point or movement to it all?

I'm honestly surprised that the mods haven't bothered to put it down despite them popping in now and then.

<- my fucking face when


----------



## Aidy (Feb 23, 2013)

This reminds me of the GTWT from when it was still allowed on the forums.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Mmm... Dragons... I guess that means I'm a slut to? :V
> 
> 
> 
> O_O Now, that's one slutty fox



No no, This is how a Fuzz attracts a bunneh for titillating conversation.


----------



## Kota Bearclaw (Feb 23, 2013)

I feel as if I'm being highly unproductive by being in this forum


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I get that you all are having fun, like, but did you all seriously manage to get this thread close to 1,250 posts where you're basically doing nothing but circlejerk and hit on each other and post the same bullshit over and over again with literally no point or movement to it all?
> 
> I'm honestly surprised that the mods haven't bothered to put it down despite them popping in now and then.
> 
> <- my fucking face when



You're right sir. I think it's time we all stop this nonsense and go jump on the trampoline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8xJtH6UcQY


----------



## Aidy (Feb 23, 2013)

Kota Bearclaw said:


> I feel as if I'm being highly unproductive by being in this forum



No, just this thread.


----------



## Kota Bearclaw (Feb 23, 2013)

So that means we are all highly unproductive? >.>


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2013)

> Started by Alex The Lemur, 01-07-2013 06:40 AM
> 1 2 3 ... *51*



Holy shit, when did that happen?

I... I think we're done here.


----------

